# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  Black temps fourrière terminé, landes 40

## MALIN

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Black
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 *LES +* 


*Très affectueux*
*Très très très propre (son box est toujours nickel)*
*Pas destructeur*
*Très très obéissant*
*Très bon rappel*
*Joueur*
*Quand il sort de son box, il n'oublie jamais de prendre sa petite balle dans sa gueule.*
*Il se cache toujours derrière le même arbre pour faire ses besoins !!!*
*Gourmand*
*Très sage en voiture*
*Il ne tire pas en laisse*
*Adore le brossage*
*Il se laisse manipuler et soigner*
*Il ignore les chiens en box, aucune agressivité*
*Intelligent*




*Black est vraiment un très gentil chien, très fidèle....joyeux, gai comme un pinson, des petits yeux malins...il est toujours à mes côtés, quand il ne me voit plus, il me cherche, il vient me chercher pour m'inviter au jeu en me présentant sa petite balle (balle de golf)....Il est incroyable, il sait toujours ou il a posé sa petite balle, il ne rentrera pas dans son box tant qu'il n'aura pas récupéré sa balle....*
*Black a reçu une très bonne éducation.*


*Black a été attaché à un arbre sur Mimizan...Il est arrivé en fourrière le 28/9/2011*

*Les -*

*Il se poste devant le box des chats et il aboit (il n'a pas le poils hérissé),je n'ai pas osé faire le test avec les chats, le box est tellement petit.....*
*A part ce point négatif, je ne vois pas d'autre défaut....*



*Black est un loulou excellent, un super compagnon....*

----------


## MALIN



----------


## poppo

Ce regard..... :: joueur , plein d'attente, il sera heureux avec un maitre sportif ou des enfants...un chien idéal pour une famille!! J'ai le même à la maison sauf en crème et avec barbichette :: , toujours prêt a jouer avec ses petits maîtres :: .

Incroyable qu'il est là depuis si longtemps.....entente femelles ok, mâles aussi?Diffusion partout autorisé?

----------


## MALIN

Je n'ai pas testé avec les mâles, mais il ignore totalement les chiens en box...Diffusions ok...Merci

----------


## poppo

Pas de nouveau pour Black....... ::

----------


## poppo

Up pour ce chien -presque- sans défaut...

----------


## poppo

N'oubliez pas ce beau garçon, il attend depuis longtemps en fourrière.....il a besoin d'une famille, SA famille!!

----------


## MALIN

Merci Poppo de remonter le post de Black...Le petit père ne supporte plus le box...Il tourne en rond, il me fait tellement peine...

----------


## dominobis

Vous recherchez des familles d'accueil ou d'adoption ?
Il peut être accueilli en dehors du département ?

----------


## dominobis

... Je vois que les fA ne sont pas souhaitées ... Ce choix est-il toujours d'actualité ?

----------


## poppo

> ... Je vois que les fA ne sont pas souhaitées ... Ce choix est-il toujours d'actualité ?



Essayez de contacter Malin par mp, merci de votre intérêt pour Black ::

----------


## MALIN

dominobis pouvez-vous me contacter au 05/58/09/23/52, si répondeur laissez un message je vous contacterais rapidement...merci beaucoup...

----------


## caro.

*toujours à l'adoption ?*

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Hélas oui, Black est toujours à l'adoption. 
Malin a des difficultés pour se connecter, elle assure que ce beau chien est toujours aussi gentil mais perd patience en box.*
*De nouvelles photos pour bientôt.....*

----------


## MALIN

*Black est toujours à la fourrièrer...Une fourrière très très conciliante..

*Black n'a vraiment pas de chance...il est né en FRANCE, noir et Xberger ...Black n'est pas en Corse, il n'est pas en Gualdeloupe, il n'est pas en Espagne et il n'est pas en  pays de l'Est....Il est *En France*, en fourrière depuis le 28/9.....23 heures enfermé dans un box sans voir personne.....Malgré les diffusions en masse (merci les filles), les annonces, les affiches...AUCUNE DEMANDE....

Black c'est la joie de vivre, je le connais sur le bout des doigts, vous n'aurez aucune surprise après son adoption...Vous pouvez me faire confiance.....

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire...

----------


## poppo

Je relance Raymonde, un si gentil chien.....incompréhensible!! Je vais demander a quelques "pros" de la diffusion de se repencher sur son cas... ::

----------


## arden56

FB accepté ? Petites annonces genre Ebay, bon coin... ? 
si oui, je montre toujours le texte avant de poster pour correction si besoin.

----------


## poppo

FB et le Bon Coin oui, Ebay je ne sais pas....faudrait attendre Malin...
Merci Arden! ::

----------


## arden56

Pour FB

----------


## MALIN

Annonces faites sur le bon coin et vivastreet.
Arden tu peux le mettre sur Ebay...
Arden super pour FB...Merci beaucoup...

----------


## arden56

merci.
Si ca peut aider...

Landes c'est Ok mais la ville SVP ou la grande ville la plus proche.

Merci.

----------


## Deborah Feldstein

Pour info:
J'ai demandé une bannière pour  :: Black

----------


## Raven

Le beau Black a désormais sa bannière.





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/35994-Black-temps-fourri%C3%A8re-termin%C3%A9-landes-40][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/310876Black.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## MALIN

Mimizan 40200.... A 1heure 30 de Bordeaux. Merci
Merci Raven pour cette belle bannière.
Merci déborah.

----------


## Raven

Deborah vient de me dire que le chien apparement était en urgence absolue? Il risque la mort? 
Si tu me confirme ça Malin, je peux rajouter la mention d'urgence sur la bannière!!

----------


## arden56

http://www.toutypasse.com/sos-black-...-c31a1206262p1

EBAY en attente

....

----------


## MALIN

Raven, Black est une urgence...Merci

----------


## Raven

Pour le moment... ordi qui remarche donc hop direct nouvelle bannière !! 
Désolé pour le retard ...  :: 






```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/35994-Black-temps-fourri%C3%A8re-termin%C3%A9-landes-40][IMG]http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/513816Black2.png[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## rescnours

le petit père serait donc OK tout? (chiens, chats, enfants....?)

----------


## poppo

Rescnours, contacte Raymonde stp , elle le voit tous les jours  :: Si tu peux plutôt par téléphone car sa connexion internet ne fonctionne pas toujours. Merci!! C'est vraiment un super chien.... :: 
*N° Teléphone : 05/58/09/23/52
E-mail : raymonde.lacourty@orange.fr*

----------


## fredd

up pour ce beau toutou.....

----------


## arden56

Remonté... Zut il est mignon pourtant

----------


## breton67

::  ::  ::  ::  
 c est vrai qu il est beau ce loulou et zéro defaut 
upppppppppppppp pour lui

----------


## toutsy

::

----------


## ninon

Pour les chats ,c'est pas Ok ??? ou à vérifier ?
Au début de son post il est dit qu'il aboie devant :jeu ou pas compatible ?

----------


## Raven

Des news pour Black?

----------


## toutsy

::

----------


## MALIN

Aujourd'hui, RDV à 14 heures avec Sylvie...Direction la fourrière....Black très heureux de voir Sylvie...Ensemble ils ont fait une grande promenade...Sylvie a craqué sur ce gentil loulou...

*MERVEILLEUSE NOUVELLE* Black partira chez Sylvie le week-end de l'ascension...Enfin ! une maison douillette pour Black, une nouvelle vie remplie d'amour, de présence et de respect...Je suis tellement heureuse...
Quand j'ai quitté Sylvie pour monter dans ma voiture, j'ai hurlé de JOIE !!!!! Beaucoup d'émotions.

Sylvie est adorable, Black a trouvé une maman en or... ::  :: 

*ARDEN56* merci pour ta diffusion sur FB, Sylvie a posé ses yeux sur Black grace aux diffusions sur FB...Peux-tu mettre ce petit message sur FB :

"Chers amis,
Je vous remercie infiniment pour vos diffusions sur FB...Grace à votre ténacité, BLACK a enfin trouvé sa maman, qui je pense à déjà posté sur le post du beau Black....C'est merveilleux...Aujoud'hui beaucoup d'émotions.Mille fois merci. Raymonde"

----------


## Zénitude

Chouette ! Encore un malheureux de moins !  ::

----------


## arden56

enfin !!!!

Sur le post, elle était si pressée de rencontrer le loulou !!! elle désespérait d'attendre...

J'ai relancé pour Black, puisque aucune confirmation ici ! Oh la la ... Malheur !!!  Sylvie a dit : Mais non pas  help pour Black, je dois venir le voir en début de semaine, j'ai  contacté Raymonde et normalement il est réservé; le seul point négatif  est que je ne peux pas le prendre avant le 23 juin pour raison de  travail et que je ne veux avant pour ne pas le donner en garde à  quelqu'un et le perturber.
....

Je lui ai fait grande peur.. la pauvre.

ET elle n'arrêta pas d'espérer cette rencontre : quelques extraits :

Je cite: 





 Il me tarde, il me  tarde!!!!!! je suis pressée de l'avoir mais le souci est que je dois  partir pour mon boulot du 18 au 22 juin et je ne veux pas qu'il se sente  abandonné une fois de plus, je vais voir avec Raymonde ce que l'on peut  faire de mieux pour lui mais soyez rassurée je le prends et je vous  JURE qu'il sera super heureux!!!! » 


 Je  confirme, il va être adopté et très heureux je vous le garanti!!!! ce  matin je suis allée acheter un joli collier rouge qui lui ira à ravir et  des biscuits et un jouet pour aller le voir dans quelques jours, IL ME  TARDE!!!!!!!!Je  suis allée voir Black cet après-midi et il à l'air aussi parfait que le  descriptif qui était fait à son sujet, très gentil, joueur, obéissant (  je l'ai même promené en laisse à l'extérieur ), bref le chien  parfait!!!!! Tellement parfait que  je vais le prendre plus tôt que prévu, j'attends la visite avant le  placement qui devrait se faire dans la semaine et normalement il sera  chez moi pour le w-e de l'ascension c'est à dire dans 11jours. On va  passer des moments super ensemble et je fais la promesse de vous donner  des nouvelles!!!! Merci pour tous ceux qui ont fait des partages c'est  ce qui m'a permis de rencontrer Black....Il y a 55 minutes · Jaime ·  3


ET elle nous demande : surtout il ne faut pas oublier de diffuser qu'il EST RESERVE... donc plus à l'adoption.....

---------------------------------


ca fait super plaisir !!!!!!!!!!!!

C'EST GENIAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Malin, j'ai mis ton message de remerciement... et le post va exploser de bonheur !!!!!

----------


## MALIN

Arden ...j'ai souvent rencontré des désistements que j'ai préféré attendre la visite de Sylvie et sa confirmation d'adoption avant de vous faire partager ma joie...
Une très belle rencontre avec Sylvie....
Encore merci Arden..Bises

----------


## arden56

Oh je comprends très bien Malin, ce n'est pas une critique du tout.. C'est pourquoi, je n'ai jamais mis ses messages quand ils arrivaient...  Moi aussi, je me méfie des promesses "si sures de sures" et au final... le loulou est trop petit, trop grand, trop.. 

Alors j'attends toujours confirmation sur le post avant de confirmer et de stopper le post.

Là c'est bien parti mais pour moi, pas clos tant que ce ne sera pas noté ici.

On y croit pour le bonheur de Black.... mais on attend.

----------


## esiocnarf

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!! yesssssss!!!!! le jour de la Victoire est arrivé!  ::   ::

----------


## toutsy

::

----------


## poppo

Encore une fois.....Arden pro de la diffusion sur FB! :: Toujours la quand on fait appel a tes talents!! Merci mille fois et gros gros bisous a toi, ton homme et ta pépette! ::  :: 



Vivement des photos de Black CHEZ LUI!!!!

----------


## arden56

Suis impatiente aussi.... et j'attends les nouvelles.... je croise et j'ai des crampes..... pourvu que .... 
et ensuite j'espère pour mon chouchou, "Boomer... j'espère si fort pour lui...  trop triste de le savoir sans solution, ce mignon...

----------


## arden56

La visite c'est demain

Espérons qu'elle sera concluante...

----------


## arden56

JE CITE :
Sylvie a écrit : « Cette fois ça y est tout est ok, je vais chercher Black  jeudi prochain!!!! Tout est prêt: croquettes, jouet en corde, collier à son nom  avec mon n° de tel et signalisation d'une puce électronique, laisse pour les  balades et laisse pour les trajets en voitures, shampoing, collier  anti-parasites (même contre les moustiques!) bref, tout est là il ne manque plus  que son altesse BLACK, vite vite!!!!!!!! »

----------


## fredd

Génial, très bonne nouvelle!!

----------


## esiocnarf

et les photos du départ et de l'arrivée!!!  ::

----------


## poppo

::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

*ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! jeudi matin j'amène Black vers sa maman....encore un jour et black sera dorloté par sa maman..
Merci à Sammy33 pour la pré-visite...

*

----------


## Marvella

*Déplacé dans "En attente de confirmation". Merci de nous prévenir quand ce chien est arrivé chez lui.*

----------


## arden56

Elle compte les jours depuis un peu, la maman.... et est impatiente.... le loulou va être gâté !!!!

----------


## poppo

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes......après la mauvaise nouvelle pour Mystère et Manhattan.... ::

----------


## MALIN

Ce matin j'ai refermé la porte du box, sans Black à l'intérieur....Une nouvelle vie va commencer pour petit Black.
Il a été très sage en voiture, il s'est couché et son regard partait à droite à gauche....
J'ai retrouvé Sylvie à Pissos (Sylvie avait 1 heure d'avance, trop impatiente de retrouver son loulou !!!).
Nous sommes allées boire un café à une terrasse, Black s'est couché aux pieds de Sylvie....encore une fois il a été très sage...très patient, de temps en temps il venait nous faire des petits bisous..Black est vraiment formidable..

Quand Black est monté dans la voiture à Sylvie....je me suis dit " il part, enfin ! il part dans sa famille, je rêvais tellement de cette image, je rêvais tellement de son adoption"
Mon rêve s'est réalisé grace à Sylvie qui est super, Sylvie sera pour Black tout ce que Black attend d'une maman et ce que je désire pour lui...
Bon ! j'avoue le départ a été dur, des larmes, des embrassades avec Sylvie...et petit chouchou attendait sagement dans la voiture...
Je suis tellement heureuse.... :: 

*Une avalanche de merci à Sylvie et à tous ceux qui ont participé de près ou de loin à l'adoption de ce loulou FORMIDABLE.*

----------


## MALIN



----------


## MALIN



----------


## Muriel P

Fantastique pour Black !!! Merci à Sylvie !!!  ::

----------


## maruska

je découvre....c'est trop émouvant! MERCI POUR LUI! Ce chien respire la bonté. :: Longue et belle vie avec "sa maman"!

----------


## Abricotine

Quel bonheur, mais quel bonheur, depuis qu'il attendait, qu'ils espérait ce toutou parfait, que nous espérions.
Magnifiques photos d'un Black éblouissant. Que d'émotion! J'en sniffe derrière mon écran. 
Maintenant, les photos du bonheur pour mui.
Merci à sa maman d'avoir craqué car il le valait bien.

----------


## esiocnarf

ce que je trouve formidable, c'est ce bonheur qui transparaît déjà sur sa bouille.... merveilleux..... émouvant.. 
que je te comprends Malin.... heureux n'est même pas assez fort.....  :: 
Bonne route mes amis.....  ::

----------


## poppo

Finalement cela fallait bien la peine d'attendre....., n'est ce pas Black?Tu l'as ta maman maintenant et tu la mérites , sage et beau comme tu es :: !Longue et belle vie à toi et a Sylvie

----------


## TENDRESSE

*Super émouvantes ces photos de notre Black.
En voila 3 de très heureux , Sylvie, Malin et le gentil Black et nous toutes aussi qui avons suivi ce
pépère depuis son arrivée à la fourrière.

Merci à Sylvie, à Malin et à toute l'équipe.

 J'espère de tout coeur un aussi beau dénouement pour Mystère et Manathan.*

----------


## arden56

Wouha... je lis ce dénouement, les larmes aux yeux... belle vie à toi joli noiraud délaissé... ta maman rêve de toi depuis longtemps.....
Merci au refuge , d'avoir aidé black....

----------


## arden56

Sylvie Fernandes a commenté votre photo.
 Sylvie a écrit : « Séparation plus  qu'émouvante avec Raymonde son chouchou est parti...Tout s'est bien passé en  route, on à fait une pause et il a mangé les 3/4 de mon sandwich, c'est un  estomac sur patte! Par contre arrivée très fracassante à la maison, il ne  connait pas les chats et d'emblée s'est jeté sur eux j'ai eu très peur. Il y a  1/2h il a encore tenté d'attraper ma minette je ne sais pas s'il l'a touché mais  elle à sauté du premier étage et je la cherche toujours, j'espère qu'elle n'est  pas blessée, ça va être beaucoup plus dur que je pensais avec mes chats surtout  qu'il y a un chaton de 2 mois... »
-----------------------
AIE AIE AIE ......... CROSIONS CROISONS ..........

----------


## esiocnarf

aïe!!! va falloir une muselière le temps de comprendre.....  ::

----------


## MALIN

j'appelle Sylvie demain....

----------


## arden56

jE CITE /
Sylvie Fernandes Je  sais que ça va prendre du temps mais jusque là les chiens que j'ai  adoptés se sont pliés à la hiérarchie de la maison d'ou ma surprise, je  crois qu'il confond les chats avec ses jouets peluches!!!!! je ne  désespère pas et je sais que ça va marcher mais j'ai mal au coeur pour  ma minette qui est chez la voisine et ne veut pas revenir....
________________
Sylvie Fernandes Poupy  est revenue elle n'est pas blessée mais terrorisée la pauvre. Black a  fait de longues ballades et est au garage, il est super sympa mais va  devoir s'adapter!

Il aboyait et voulait  attraper mais pas le poil hérissé, pour son age il est très vif donc ça  craint un peu, tout à l'heure si je ne l'avais pas rattrapé par son  collier il avait la minette à pleine gueule

-------------------

Black tu te calmes et tu laisses les minous..... SVP !!!!

----------


## arden56

Je cite pour le "VOYOU" Black  :

Coucou,  Black a passé une nuit calme mais (au garage qui est très grand), je  l'ai promené ce matin et là il est attaché dehors avec une grande corde  qui lui permet de circuler car il essayer de passer par dessus la  clôture. De la patience j'en ai et je  sais qu'il lui faudra un peu de temps, tout est nouveau pour lui et il  va falloir qu'il apprenne les limites à ne pas dépasser, en tout cas il  est toujours aussi sympa et me fais pleins de léchouilles!!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Black chez lui!!!

----------


## Zénitude

Bienvenue sur Rescue, Sylvie, et merci pour les photos  ::

----------


## arden56

Notre voyou s'améliore ++ OUF !!!

je cite Sylvie :  
Sylvie a écrit : « C'était déjà plus "zen" aujourd'hui ils se sont  observés à plusieurs reprises: Black prêt à bondir mais déjà un peu plus  obéissant au NON et Poupy à osé sur la pointe des "pattes" sortir un peu et  l'observer de loin. Je sais que je vais y arriver et demain ou après demain on  fait connaissance à l'intérieur avec Black en laisse, ça fait beaucoup de choses  nouvelles pour lui cet aprés midi il a joué comme un fou avec 1 petite fille de  4 ans! »

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est bien, Black!!!!!!  ::

----------


## poppo

Avec une maman comme Sylvie tu vas y arriver Black! ::

----------


## arden56

J'aimerais être plus vieille d'une semaine.... Mais OUI ca va marcher.... on positive !!!!

----------


## arden56

Aujourd'hui...

Notre ti lou est un sacré "méchant" il a de la chance d'avoir une adoptante tel que Sylvie : 

Je cite :
Il  est vraiment super sympa mais a un gros soucis avec les chats, samedi  j'ai tenté l'expérience dedans en laisse c'était infernal il couinait et  ne m'entendait même pas il sautait partout! avant de partir je l'ai  tenu par le collier il voulait sentir le  chaton et résultat il l'a attrapé à pleine gueule ce qui m'a valu une  visite chez le véto avec radio, anti bio, anti inflammatoire et une  belle note avant de partir!!!! je ne désespère pas mais il va falloir  qu'il laisse les chats tranquille.....Sinon c'est vraiment un amour de  chien!!!

Bon sang des conseils ????

----------


## poppo

Et zut!!! Est qu'il y une possibilité qu'il puisse " observer" les chats , a travers une porte vitré par exemple?
Quand notre Duc (BA) est arrivé chez nous il ne connaissait pas les chats et était tout excité en les voyant...lui aussi voulait les attraper...pour jouer ou????
Pendant plusieurs semaines nous lui avons interdit l'accès au salon quand il était dans la maison car cette pièce possède une porte vitré et il pouvait observer nos chats ( qui n'appréciaient pas tellement de devoir rester que dans cette pièce pourtant bien confortable et grand mais bon, ce que chat veut... :: ) sans pouvoir y toucher. Au début il était tout excité mais fur à mesure il a compris qu'ils faisaient partie de la famille tout comme lui et il n'y prêtait plus attention :: 
Le jour de la "rencontre" il les a reniflé tout doucement et est parti tranquillou dans le jardin faire son tour :: 
Depuis ce jour les chats de la maison sont "ses" chats et aucun soucis, les chats étrangers par contre feront mieux de ne pas venir dans le jardin... ::

----------


## arden56

Je lui envoie ton message. Merci Poppo

----------


## MALIN

J'ai eu Sylvie au téléphone ce matin...Black a vraiment de la chance d'être tombé sur Sylvie...

Je n'avais pas encore vu les photos du ptit Black...Comme il est beau, j'adore la photo ou il croise ses deux pattes avant....

Bienvenu sur rescue Sylvie ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Bien reçu ton mp Arden56 mais Je n'ai pas de trucs car je ne suis pas une experte en chiens (mon domaine ce sont les chats). Ce que je sais c'est que je viens d'adopter une chienne (ok chats) et quand je l'ai ramenée à la maison avant hier soir, ça a été une catastrophe, elle courait après tous les chats , une horreur, la panique et j'ai du attacher la chienne, mais le lendemain dès que je la détachais c'était reparti (j'ai 15 chats). Là j'ai carrément déprimé en me disant que j'avais fait une belle ânerie en adoptant cette chienne. J'ai rappelé le refuge pour demander des conseils, et une dame (diplômée dresseuse chiens) est venue et a pris les choses en main en me disant que si la chienne réagissait comme ça c'est simplement parce qu'on ne l'a pas pas canalisée, qu'on ne lui a pas donné les règles à suivre dans sa nouvelle maison. Elle a fait un dressage intensif pendant 3 heures en m'expliquant tout ce que je dois dire et faire, sachant que le chien doit nous obéir et c'est tout.
Et depuis tout se passe bien.  Et quand elle veut courser un chat j'ai juste à dire non, et si elle insiste lui montrer son collier d'éducation , et si elle insiste encore jeter le collier devant elle.
Maintenant dans le cas de Black, il y a surement des règles à adopter, mais seule une personne compétente pouvant voir le chien  peut dire exactement ce qu'il faut faire. Car suivant l'âge du chien (la mienne est jeune), ses réactions, la disposition des lieux, les conseils seront  différents de ceux que j'ai eus.
Les anciens maîtres de Black ont pu l'inciter à chasser les chats ?  ou alors pour lui un chat est comme un jouet  ? Ou bien c'est simplement son instinct de chasseur qui ressort.
Si une asso chiens peut demander à un spécialiste dressage chiens de passer chez Sylvie, cela règlerait sans doute le problème rapidement. Car le souci c'est que ne sachant que faire, nous paniquons et nous empirons la situation.

P.S : je viens de lire le post de MALIN sur le jour du  départ de Black, et la porte de la cage qui se referme sans Black à l'intérieur.
MALIN tu m'as émue. Je n'ai plus qu'à aller chercher un kleenex. Merci de donner de l'amour à ces pauvres abandonnés.

----------


## sammy33

Comment se présente un collier d' éducation ?

----------


## aristraitchat

C'est le collier coulissant en métal.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Si je pouvais avoir de l'aide ce serait super!!!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Je suis très intérréssée  par votre histoire Arstraitchat par ce que je me dis que si je ne trouve pas de solution rapidement ça va empirer et je ne vais jamais y arriver.
Les chats l'excite vraiment il ne se contrôle plus et les séparer tout le temps n'est pas la solution bien au contraire à mon avis....., même mon véto ne sait pas quoi me recommander de plus que ce que je fais.
HELP j'ai vraiment besoin d'aide SVP, si quelqu'un de la girond pouvait m'aider ce serait super sympa!!!!!
Sinon Black va très bien toujours aussi gentil mais pour le moment ce n'est pas vraiment un chien de compagnie puisqu'il ne peut pas vivre en haut avec nous!
Je vous rassure il n'est pas malheureux on fait des balades et je joue avec lui mais c'est pas ce que je veux, je veux qu'il soit VRAIMENT dans la maison.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis



----------


## arden56

Sylvie, j'ai lancé un SOS à une personne, c'est vraiment un pro de chez les pros. Cette personne fait ce qu'elle veut avec les chiens, ... et toujours avec la douceur...
J'y crois beaucoup, elle fait ce qu'elle veut des loulous... C'est une championne. 

J'espère juste qu'elle pourra venir nous donner des trucs... 

Merci de votre patience avec le coquin de loulou...

----------


## chiendereve

Bonjour,
Je suis Corinne éducatrice canine méthode naturelle à Marseille. 
J'espère que ce chien ne va pas encore payer à cause des chats. 

C'est pour cela que je vais te donner quelques conseils :

Mais bon, *il faut un peu vous reprendre*...
Un chien qui court derrière un chat, c'est pas un scoop, c'est juste qu'il est un prédateur....
Un chien qui chope un chaton, c'est pas un scoop, c'est juste parce qu'il est un prédateur...
*Un chat, ça s'éduque* comme un chien. Le chat comprend les règles et doit les respecter...

Maintenant, ce pauvre chien est resté suffisamment longtemps au refuge pour que la nouvelle proprio se donne la peine de lui laisser le temps. 
Le temps pour qu'il soit positionné dans la "meute" de la maison 
(au fait, STOP à la gamine qui ramasse l'os du chien sous son nez, c'est un bon moyen pour qu'elle se fasse mordre...)

Le temps qu'il ait suffisamment à manger (dans sa tête) et son ventre. 
Donc donne lui plusss souvent à manger (en nombre de fois pas en quantité ou un peu plusss)..
Le ventre plein le prédateur ne coure pas derrière des proies éventuelles...

Dans la maison, il va falloir expliquer autant aux chats qu'au chien où est leur place.
Sois ferme avec les chats comme avec le chien et laisse tomber ce con de collier étrangleur, 
le chien n'a pas à avoir peur de toi, il doit juste être positionné AUTANT QUE LE CHAT...

A mon avis, ton chien à qui tu as promis monts et merveilles... Se retrouve dans le stress que tu dégages et les reproches non dits...

Donc pour le pépère, tu vas acheter via ton véto du *ZYLKENE* et suivant son poids, 
tu lui donneras une à deux gélules par jour au chien, le temps que son stress (dû à ton attitude) soit annulé.

Pendant ce temps là, tu achètes pour les chats *les diffuseurs d'hormones calmantes pour chat*... 
Que tu mets dans les pièces où ont accès les chats.
Toi, tu prends du* RESCUE FLEURS DE BACH*, 1/2 pipettes ou 3-4 pschiits plusieurs fois par jour, 

POUR QUE TOUT LE MONDE SE CALME...

A l'heure actuelle, ton chien en veut aux chats, car ils ont (à cause de toi) une place privilégiée auprès de toi.
Réfléchis donc à ce qui doit se passer dans son cerveau. Il y a cru le pépère à tes promesses de vie en famille, de joie, de partage, de ballades etc... Et là, il se retrouve dans les cris, les reproches déguisés, l'attache... Et quelques sorties... 

Non, NOn, ce n'est pas ce qui était prévu pour le pépère.  :: 

Achète déjà ces produits naturels, sans effets secondaires. 
*Tranquillisez vous TOUS ENSEMBLE et une fois la chose faite* (10 jours en gros) 
tu démarres une nouvelle vie commune, mais en surveillant tes chats pour qu'ils n'embêtent pas le pépère...

Tu peux m'écrire chiendereve@orange.fr. 
Ca sera plus simple pour les infos. 

Je te fais confiance, le pépère aussi. Il faut du temps pour que tout le monde sache se connaître.  :: 

*STOP* de demander tout le temps aux chiens de devoir s'entendre avec ces chats. Ou alors demandez à ces chats, de s'entendre avec le nouveau chien...

Tiens moi au courant par mail. Merci

----------


## aristraitchat

Merci pour ces précieux conseils.

Le problème n'est pas de vouloir que tout le monde s'accepte du jour au lendemain, mais c'est plutot que nous nous retrouvons devant une situation que l'on n'arrive pas à gérer à l'arrivée du chien, car on est surpris et on se retrouve en panique.

Ce serait bien, au fond, de prévenir les gens que ok chats ne veut pas dire que le chien va sauter dans les bras des chats et donner quelques conseils d'attitudes à adopter. Une fois que l'on sait deux trois choses basiques, nous sommes rassurés et du coup tout le monde est détendu. Ce qui parait évident pour vous, gens de métier, ne l'est pas pour nous novices. 

Pour ma part dès que j'ai eu les conseils d'une personne de métier, tout s'est arrangé en un éclair.
Au bout de 2 jours chien chats ont commencé à vivre en pleine harmonie, après un temps d'observation.

et ce matin (la chienne est arrivée mercredi soir) notre petite mère jouait avec un de nos chats dans le jardin.

----------


## breton67

Je n ais pas de chats ,pas façile d en introduire un dans une meute de chien de chasse 
 :: mais j adhere entierement a ce que dit Corinne pour tout bien sur mais en ce qui concerne le stress c est vrai que les loulous ressentent le moindre changement et leur comportement s en ressent 
bon courage Sylvie et merci de vous accrocher  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Sylvie FernandesUn TRES TRES GRAND MERCI à Arden pour votre aide!!!!! j'avoue que je suis paumée avec les conseils de Corrine, à ce moment précis je suis en plein doute et pense que c'est impossible, j'espère que demain ça ira mieux  :Frown: (( !!!!​

----------


## Zénitude

> j'avoue que je suis paumée avec les conseils de Corrine, à ce moment précis je suis en plein doute et pense que c'est impossible, j'espère que demain ça ira mieux (( !!!!


 Il y a toujours une solution et la nuit porte conseil ! Ne doutez pas, ça va s'arranger  ::

----------


## arden56

Oui ca va s'arranger. Et il faut y croire...

Merci à Corinne qui nous donne l'espoir de ne jamais revoir Black sur le site des adoptions... Ce voyou gère un peu trop la maison mais avec Corinne et ses conseils... il va comprendre la vie de famille. he oui, il n'est pas le chef... a lui de le comprendre.

Merci Corinne et merci à Sylvie pour sa patience et sa ténacité...

----------


## aristraitchat

Sylvie, ne doute pas, tu vas y arriver ! j'y suis bien arrivé avec les conseils.
Chaque animal (nous compris) doit trouver sa place en acceptant la place de l'autre. Dans la nature, tu ne verrais pas les félins vivre avec les loups et une poignée d'humains au milieu.
Le chat est territorial et dès que l'on empiète sur son terrain il est perturbé, il doit redélimiter son territoire.
Le chien est un "chasseur" et a tendance naturellement à courir après tout ce qui bouge.
Et nous, nous réfléchissons trop et finissons par nous angoisser. Nous oublions d'aborder les choses naturellement.

LE chien arrive et court partout parce qu'il sort d'une cage et qu'il ne connait pas ces nouvelles personnes, ces nouveaux lieux, alors il court partout  = panique chez les chats. Ca veut dire que l'on a oublié le principal : préparer l'arrivée de notre nouveau compagnon, trop axés sur la joie de l'avoir sorti de sa cage.

Le sortir ne suffit pas, il faut l'accueillir, et préparer ceux qui sont déjà là à l'accepter. Personne ne doit empêcher l'autre d'avoir sa place.

Je me suis faite avoir cette semaine avec l'arrivée de ma chienne sortie d'un refuge, car je n'ai pas connu cette réaction à l'arrivée avec les chiens que j'avais eus avant. Du coup j'ai paniqué pensant que c'était du au caractère du chien. et quand la personne de métier est venue chez moi pour me conseiller, elle m'a dit que non, il suffit juste de cadrer les choses pour tout le monde, donner des règles et s'y tenir. d'interdire au chien de courir après le chat et d'interdire au chat d'aller embêter le chien.
Et surtout rester calme, pas de panique. Le stress est l'ennemi de tous.

J'ai 15 chats et une chienne qui vivent en parfaite harmonie, parce que chez nous tout est calme et on les laisse régler leurs petits problèmes entre eux. Et ma deuxième chienne, après le vent de panique, est maintenant bien intégrée (elle est arrivée mercredi soir) et joue depuis hier  avec certains de mes chats. 

Il  faut du temps et de la patience.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis



----------


## MALIN

Sylvie très bonne idée ton installation de grille.... Sylvie la reine de la bricole  :: 
Merci pour le reportage photos...comme il est beau, son poils est devenu brillant et ses yeux pétillent de bonheur.
Belle rencontre avec Coca (elle s'appelle bien coca ?)...il lui laisse manger le morceau de gâteau et il attend patiemment son tour... :: 

Pour information : Quand un chat arrivait à la fourrière Black était excité, il se dirigeait tout droit au box et ensuite il allait faire son tour dans l'enclos. Les jours passaient et Black ignorait l'existence du chat.....

Sylvie j'ai contacté mon amie bénévole à la SPA de VLP qui va transmettre ton adresse mail à Muriel.
 ::

----------


## Zénitude

Et bien moi, sur les photos, je vois des gens détendus et un Black détendu, détaché et en liberté dans la maison  :: . La nuit a été de bon conseil  ::

----------


## arden56

Ca va MARCHER !!! ca va MARCHER.... et le voyou va devenir parfait !!!!! Mais bcp de changement ds sa vie en peu de temps.... patience et compréhension....

----------


## poppo

Je pense également que cela va marcher , faudra du temps. Black sort de plusieurs mois d'enfermement ,il trouve une super maman et il a probablement pas trop envie de la partager...avec le temps il comprendra qu'il n'y a pas de concurrence et il acceptera les chats de la maison même s'il ne dormira peut être jamais avec.....et encore, sait on jamais?  :: 

Ta perseverance va payer, c'est certain!
 ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Vous êtes toutes super sympa de ne pas me lâcher, j'attends de voir l'évolution. Demain je contacte une personne pour Black, Merci Malin je sais que pour Black tu seras toujours là et merci à vous toutes.

Les résaux sociaux font faire des "rencontres" magiques.....

Gros bisous a tout le monde!!!!!! ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Il est trop beau mon Black!!!!!!* ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis



----------


## aristraitchat

Il faudra dire à Black que ce n'est pas beau de tirer la langue !  ::

----------


## arden56

Il nous sa dentition parfaite....  ::  Postulant pour une pub de dentifrice  ????

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

RDV jeudi 17h30 avec un éducateur canin qui habite à 5km de chez moi (comme quoi..), il vient à la maison et il me tarde trop!!!!

Black est beaucoup plus détendu, je le laisse monter et descendre quand je suis là, ce soir il est resté 3h en haut avec moi il n'a pas vu la minette sur la fenêtre ni le chaton qui s'est faufilé sous la couette.

Il avait décidé de camper en haut ce soir car il a amené 1 par 1 tous ses jouets et son os je l'ai raccompagné au garage même si j'aurai aimer le garder avec nous, je vais encore attendre ......

Soyez à vos ordis jeudi soir si vous voulez savoir!!!!!!!

Bisous à toutes  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

C'est bien , je suis contente de voir que tu retrouves le courage et de voir qu'il y a de l'évolution positive.
Pour sur que je vais me jeter sur l'ordi pour avoir des nouvelles !!

Bisous  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Coucou,

Visite de l'éducateur à domicile très bien passée pendant 2h. Il a testé BLACK avec les chats et est sur que Black veux jouer mais il course trop les chats!!!!
Il faut lui laisser du temps et ne surtout pas les séparer par une grille car ça l'excite encore plus, ça va venir tout doucement.
Il faut qu'ils arrivent à se voir à la seule condition que les chats puissent être en hauteur et en sécurité.....
Le message est bref désolée mais j'ai pas trop de temps!!!!!
Je suis confiante ça va venir.....
Bisous

----------


## Zénitude

Merci pour les nouvelles ! Il faut y croire ! J'ai oublié de signaler que j'ai eu deux chiens de chasse pendant 11 ans, l'un a tué un écureuil, les poules d'un voisin, un pigeon qui passait par là. Malheureusement, on n'a rien pu faire. Cependant, ILS SAVAIENT que s'ils touchaient à mes cochons d'inde =>  :: !! Il suffisait que je fasse les gros yeux et ils regardaient les chonchons en liberté sur la pelouse (sous ma surveillance bien sûr), la langue qui pendait, la bave qui sortait, mais détournaient toujours le regard car ils savaient bien ce qui les attendait =>  :: ! 6 chonchons en liberté dans le jardin et JAMAIS ils n'ont bougé. Et pourtant....s'ils avaient pu  ::

----------


## arden56

Chouette !!! Les nouvelles sont positives pour le coquin....

Ca va marcher....

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Donc je reprend un peu, on à testé: le monsieur avec Black et moi avec la grosse minette dans les bras il m'a demandé d'attendre pour qu'ils se regarde bien et ensuite m'a dit de la lacher et il à laché Black de son côté, je ne vous raconte pas la course poursuite dans le jardin; heureusement qu'elle court vite!!!!
Ensuite avec le chaton mais qui ne voulait pas le regarder et tournait toujours la tête (elle est traumatisée la pauvre!) on à pas insisté.
Il l'a fait coucher, asseoir, donner la patte, enfiler le nez dans la muselière tout ça les doigts dans le nez, c'est impressionnant et tout  avec beaucoup de douceur.

Il trouve que c'est un chien super sympa et intelligent et que ça va venir petit à petit, à la limite il faut que je les ignore quand ils sont en contact il faut juste que les chats aient un endroit pour sauter et se protéger au cas ou....
Pour lui Black n'attrapera jamais les chats surtout la minette car ils sont trés rapides et se sauvent vite.

Voilà pour les nouvelles et maintenant j'attend la suite avec impatience mais il m'a prévenu que ça allait prendre du temps.

Bisous à tout le monde et encore et encore MERCI!!!!!  ::

----------


## MALIN

Ce coquin de Black .....mais tellement formidable ::  Il me tarde de le revoir mon petit chouchou....toi aussi Sylvie !!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Coucou Malin,
J'ai eu Muriel au téléphone ce soir, elle est super sympa a le même caractère que moi et m'a beaucoup aidé aussi.
C'est agréable de discuter avec quelqu'un qui a eu les mêmes problèmes, décidément je fais beaucoup de connaissances super agréables (sauf une et tout le monde devinera de qui je parle!!!!!)
Donc Muriel a le même discours que l'éducateur que j'ai vu hier soir, patience, calme, récompense quand il obéit et présentation plusieurs fois par jours aux chats dans un endroit ou ils peuvent se mettre en sécurité avec Black en longe.
Cela m'a fait du bien de discuter avec elle comme avec Arden, Aristraichat, zénitude, vous êtes toutes super gentilles de suivre l'évolution de Black.
Ce soir c'était promenade au bord du canal du midi (j'habite à coté) avec un moment de liberté totale; j'ai un peu flippé mais il est revenu ensuite il s'est baigné (il adore l'eau ce loulou) je n'ai pas pu prendre de photo de peur qu'il me tire à l'eau il était avec une longe.
Je vous envoie quelques photos d'aujourd'hui, Malin sera contente de le voir son chouchou!!!!!
Bisous à toutes!  ::

----------


## arden56

Il est beau le voyou.... et heureux... avec un moman PATIENTE !!!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Bien sur qu'il est beau mon voyou, il a beaucoup de classe!!!
Quel bonheur il a eu de pouvoir se baigner, je crois qu'il est vraiment heureux avec moi car on fait de belles promenades et il redécouvre les plaisirs de la vie, il s'affirme de plus en plus, il se tient beaucoup plus droit par rapport à il y a 15 jours, il est en train de retrouver sa dignité et ça c'est magique à voir!!!!!! ::

----------


## arden56

Black va devenir orgueilleux avec tout ces compliments.... lol

Vrai qu'il est beau... sa moman est un peu de "parti pris" mais elle a raison, il est heureux son voyou, cool (patounes croisées) et fier comme un paon.... et sera bientot parfait. (oui bientot)..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Black va devenir orgueilleux avec tout ces compliments.... lol

Vrai qu'il est beau... sa moman est un peu de "parti pris" mais elle a raison, il est heureux son voyou, cool (patounes croisées) et fier comme un paon.... et sera bientot parfait. (oui bientot)..

----------


## breton67

::  ::

----------


## poppo

Super le Blackounet  :: et super Sylvie également! Je le suis le coquin mais un peu moins car je reste beaucoup avec mon Duc qui se paralyse fur à mesure donc pas trop le moral donc j'évite de lire des mauvaises nouvelles ....mais la c'est une BONNE nouvelle alors je sors la :: minijupe....et en plus cela tombe bien: il fait beau!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Oh, désolée pour toi et ton Duc Poppo j'ai également connu ça et je comprend, on se sent très mal, impuissante et ça fait très très mal!!!!
Courage, bisous  ::

----------


## ninon

> Oh, désolée pour toi et ton Duc Poppo j'ai également connu ça et je  comprend, on se sent très mal, impuissante et ça fait très très mal!!!!
> Courage, bisous


 ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Super! Tu as redonné  à Black le magnifique gout à la vie , avec ta patience tu as réussi à surmonter les doutes. 
Le regard lumineux de Black montre qu'il a retrouvé de sa superbe.
Avec les chats il y a une évolution positive, avec encore un peu de temps tout sera parfait.

Je suis heureuse pour toi, heureuse du soutien que tu as trouvé, on en a tellement besoin dans nos moments de doutes, besoin d'être rassurés, besoin de conseils. Tu as été parfaite, même si par moment tu as été découragée, tu as toujours su au fond de toi que tu y arriverais. Et ton expérience va permettre maintenant à d'autres de garder courage.

 Poppo , un gros bisous pour te donner un peu de courage.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Merci Françoise, je téléphonerai promis mais là ma maman est hospitalisée et je n'ai pas trop de temps.

Pour Black ce n'est pas encore gagné mais ça va aller, c'est dommage que je ne sois pas très dispo pour le moment pour l'habituer aux chats....

Donc pour l'instant j'évite les rencontres.

Bisous!!!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Quelques nouvelles.....

Black toujours aussi sympa et il commence à faire des progrès envers les chats mais surtout dans la rue, il est tenté de les courser mais le NON suffit, depuis hier je lui met un collier d'éducation et je n'utilise que le son et ça marche!!!!!!! il n'a même pas besoin de la petite correction qui peut aller avec si les choses se gâtent.
Il est tellement gentil et docile ce chien que seul le bip le fait obéir!

Aujourd'hui j'ai fais ce que Muriel m'a dit: le faire rentrer 2 ou 3 minutes matin et soir en laisse et dire NON quand il voit les chats, il a vu la grosse mais pas la petite qui était planquée je peux dire que ça c'est relativement bien passé même si ce n'était que quelques minutes... MERCI Muriel.
Ce collier me rassure beaucoup tellement il est efficace sur lui, un tout petit son le fait obéir et je ne veux l'associer qu'au NON, il ne sert qu'a ça et pour l'instant ça marche!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## arden56

Beaucoup de progrès, il va devenir parfait le joli black.... chouette !!!

Il prend son bain là ?

----------


## Zénitude

Bientôt, Black va dormir.... avec les chats  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Eh oui bientôt on aura des photos avec les chats et Black dans le même panier.....tout comme chez nous  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Oui sa baignade de ce soir au canal du midi!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ah vous seriez bien surprise là hein? moi aussi je vous rassure mais bon pourquoi pas!?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je vous laisse je regarde appel d'urgence sur tf1: urgence animale!!!!!!

----------


## aristraitchat

::  Comme ça fait plaisir de voir cette belle évolution. Encore un effort et tout le monde sera copain.
Il faut que tout le monde trouve sa place en apprenant à se connaître. Cela demande du temps, de la patience et de l'affection.
Mais ça tu n'en manques pas! tu ne pouvais donc que réussir.

----------


## MALIN

Merci Sylvie pour le reportage photos du beau Black.....
Black qui nage c'est merveilleux, tous ces moments de bonheur que tu lui fais revivre c'est grandiose.....(peut-être qu'il n'a jamais vécu ces moments dans son passé :: )....Les pattes avant croisées signe de bien être, signe de tranquilité....Comme il est zen, heureux, il pose sur les photos avec une telle sérénité....
Oui ! Muriel est super, je savais que vous alliez bien vous entendre...
Il me tarde de revoir mon chouchou... :: 
*Arden, Aristraichat, zénitude

*

----------


## MALIN

j'ai oublié de dire le plus important !!!!!!  Belle évolution de notre Black...il est tellement intelligent ....et une grande patience de sa maman... ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Houlala ce n'est pas encore gagné loin de là!!!!!!
Ce ne sont que quelques minutes à voir les chats et il est toujours prêt à bondir mais bon....
Muriel me dit de le faire asseoir quand il est devant les chats mais ça c'est impossible, quand il est hors de la maison en promenade ou face aux chats le "assis" il ne connait plus même avec des récompenses sur moi ça ne marche pas, tout est tellement nouveau qu'il n'écoute pas, il va falloir encore beaucoup de temps.

Malin je compte sur toi pour refaire son éducation dans 10 jours et à mon retour je trouve un Black obéissant et copain avec les chats!!!!! :: 

Pour la baignade il adore ça, depuis plus d'une semaine je l'amène se baigner tous les jours et il est ravi!
Il profite de la belle vie après des mois de galère et je suis heureuse de lui offrir ça.

Bisous à tout le monde et continuez à me donner des conseils, comment le faire asseoir quand il est excité???   ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Petite modification: ce soir il est rentré en laisse bien sur mais la chatte était dans le couloir à l'entrée et elle soufflait, j'ai réussi 2 fois à le faire asseoir en lui appuyant sur le derrière et il a eu ses 2 récompenses. HOURRA pour le beau BLACK!!!!!!!  :: 
La petite ne s'est pas montrée elle à trop peur de lui (je la comprend la pauvre).
Aujourd'hui il a mangé une de mes tongues et hier son harnais tout neuf.....  :: 
Il se sent bien chez lui maintenant et je crois qu'il est heureux avec sa maman d'amour!!!!
Pendant la promenade on a vu 3 chats et il est resté à l'affût mais calme.  ::

----------


## Zénitude

> j'ai réussi 2 fois à le faire asseoir en lui appuyant sur le derrière


 C'est ce que j'allais proposer, c'est ce que je fais quand le "assis" s'avère difficile pour une raison X ou Y  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

::  Dès que l'on prend confiance en soi et que l'on a confiance en son chien, la complicité s'installe et l'évolution vers le meilleur se fait rapidement. Dans la panique du début, on a besoin d'un déclic ,d' une main tendue, pour nous permettre de reprendre l'équilibre.
Je suis contente de te voir ainsi, heureuse et de pouvoir ainsi apporter le bonheur à Black, il le mérite tant !
Bisous

MErci Malin  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Vous êtes SUPER les filles!!!!!!

Je débauche à l'instant et direction "le canal" pour le bain de Black, ensuite visite chez le véto pour le rappel des vaccins.

Bisous.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Je voulais juste préciser que je le promène sans le collier d'éducation depuis 2 jours et dedans c'est pareil!!!!

----------


## poppo

Et un HIP HIP HOURRA pour Black et Sylvie!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## MALIN

sa chambre est prête..Sylvie je t'appelle jeudi soir...bises

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

OK, j'avais pas vu, je viens d'envoyer un message alors à tout à l'heure!!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Demain Black part en vacances chez sa 2ème maman (Raymonde) à Mimizan pour 1 semaine pendant que maman Sylvie va travailler au Pays Basque!!!!!

J'ai dans l'idée qu'elle va me le gâter mais j'espère surtout qu'elle va lui faire rencontrer les chats......bon courage Raymonde!!!!!!!!!

Quelqu'un peut-il me mettre un mot sur le post de Black sur facebook car moi je ne le trouve plus et on me demande des nouvelles.
Merci.

Bises a tout le monde et Raymonde à demain avec le beau Blackounet!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Et voilà ça y est mon voyou est parti chez Raymonde, il s'est montré très ingrat vis à vis d'elle il est devenu orgueilleux le beau Black, il l'a un peu snobé.....
Quand elle est partie elle m'a dit qu'il pleurait dans la voiture et ça m'a fait mal au coeur, il va s'imaginer que je l'abandonne il me tarde d'appeler pour savoir si il a mangé car s'il ne mange pas c'est grave, la nourriture est son obsession!!!
Vivement samedi que je le récupère!!!!!!!

----------


## Zénitude

Bonnes vacances Black  ::

----------


## poppo

Ne t'inquiète pas Sylvie , des vacances chez Malin...... :: ce sont des vacances 4 étoiles, j'irai bien moi.....suis jalouse de ton beau Black ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Je sais qu'elle est super surtout que Black elle l'adore mais déjà ce soir la promenade avec lui m'a manqué.  ::

----------


## poppo

On devient vite accro a ses crapules....n'est ce pas Sylvie? Courage.... ::

----------


## aristraitchat

::  Qu'est ce qu'ils nous manquent quand ils ne sont pas là !
 Mais les retrouvailles en seront encore plus appréciées  ::   courage, une semaine ça passe vite !

----------


## aristraitchat

Black le retour  ??  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Désolée pas trop de temps jusqu'à maintenant pour donner des nouvelles mais ça y est je suis en vacances, malade mais en vacances!!!!!


Grosse frayeur ce matin avec Black qui s'est mis à tituber, haleter, tomber, vraiment pas bien: véto illico en pensant qu'il était en train de mourir et en fait il a avalé un os qui est resté coincé, il va beaucoup mieux maintenant mais il m'a fait très peur.....


Avec les chats il est quand même un peu plus zen mais pas encore prêt a rester avec eux, il veut courir après mais pas méchant; par contre les chats en ont très peur!!!!!
J'ai un mois pour essayer d'améliorer les choses et ça va venir petit à petit.
Sinon toujours aussi sympa mon Black!!!!!

En vacances chez Malin il a pris 1,400kg alors que moi je l'avais mis au régime....elle me l'a gâté un max, j'en était sure!!!!!!


Bonne journée, amitiés.

Gros bisous à Malin!

----------


## poppo

Ah les bons petits plats de Malin..... ::  :: 

Bonnes Vacances Sylvie!! ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Elle doit mettre des photos, j'attends avec impatience mais je sais qu'elle a des problèmes de connexion et puis elle est très occupée, c'est vraiment une personne bien que je suis heureuse d'avoir rencontré comme toutes les personnes qui suivent Black et qui m'ont aidé avec leurs conseils!!!!

Bisous Poppo!

----------


## arden56

On le saura, un loulou au régime est interdit chez Malin... lol !!!

1.4kgs de plus !!! Sylvie va avoir du boulot... oui la cantine doit être bonne !!

----------


## aristraitchat

Bah faut bien en profiter quand les maîtres ont le dos tourné. ::   Mais pourquoi personne n'a eu l'idée de casser la balance ? Mon embonpoint serait passé inaperçu.... Et puis c'est pas du gras c'est que du muscle !

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Son embonpoint inaperçu? surement pas, je l'ai vu tout de suite et j'ai dis à Malin : ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il n'a pas maigri!!!! elle a eu un petit sourire......  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

C'EST PAS DU GRAS !!!! Ce sont des coussinets d'amour qui font le charme d'un beau séducteur.

----------


## poppo

> C'EST PAS DU GRAS !!!! Ce sont des coussinets d'amour qui font le charme d'un beau séducteur.



Je vais garder cet remarque pour la donner a mon homme! :: .......ou pour moi-même... ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Moi aussi!!!!  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Mon loulou fait des progrès, avec la grosse minette il ne fait pas le fier et ne cherche plus trop à lui courir après car la demoiselle s'impose de + en +!!!!!!
Avec la petite c'est différent il veut toujours l'attraper mais elle en a plus peur et se met en danger toute seule, c'est moi qui suis obligée de la surveiller.....  ::  
D'ici la fin de la semaine je crois que je vais laisser tout le monde se débrouiller pour ne pas pénaliser Black, il a beaucoup progressé donc maintenant aux "filles" de faire des efforts!  :: 

Il est de + en + gentil et attachant tout le monde l'adore et me dit que c'est un super chien: obéissant, gentil, calme.
Vraiment je ne regrette pas cette belle adoption (MERCI MALIN!), c'est un loulou adorable!!!!!!!!

Bises à tout le monde!  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Nous sommes bien contents de lire ces dernières excellentes nouvelles  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Ha oui, ça fait plaisir!  ::

----------


## MALIN

Oh ! plus d'un kilo !!! ce n'est pas possible !!!! bon ! il avait sa petite biscotte le matin (sans beurre) ses petits gâteaux, et son tout petit mordeaux de fromage le soir !!!! qu'il attendait avec impatience !!!

Purée ! tu as du avoir peur syvie, donc il avait un morceau d'os de coincé...Je pense que tu ne vas plus lui en donner...

Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire !!!!! je vous mets les photos des vacances de mon filleul à Mimizan.
Ptit chouchou dans le ruisseau, ptit chouchou avec Myrtille sa grande copine, chambre du loulou et malheureusement petit chouchou attaché, j'avais trop peur qu'il se sauve....car chats sur le domaine....

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

S'il y a une place dans sa chambre moi je veux bien la prendre, une semaine à Mimizan le pied!!!!  :: 

Quand aux gourmandises chez moi, il n'a pas la biscotte le matin, les gâteaux à gogo et le fromage le soir; en tout cas pas tout le même jour....  :: 

Je vois que ses vacances étaient plutôt sympa chez sa marraine, il manquait quand même une photo de moi dans sa chambre!!!!! lol.

Merci pour tout Malin et gros bisous!!!!  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Ne t'inquiète pas Sylvie il avait une photo de toi dans son coeur.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Le bronzage de Black il y a 5 minutes, voyez il prend soin de son corps ce petit!!!!
La photo est prise de loin désolée....

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Fin d'après-midi détente pour Black.....

----------


## aristraitchat

Il veut bien nous laisser une tite place avec lui dans la piscine ?
Il a raison d'en profiter, que du bon temps ! Ca permet d'oublier les mauvaises choses de passé.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Pas encore ça avec les minettes il court toujours après, j'avais espoir pendant mes vacances mais c'est pas gagné....
Il faut que la petite grandisse encore car elle ne peut pas sauter aussi haut que l'autre et il le sait!!!!

A part ça toujours aussi gentil mon Black!

Amitiés.

----------


## MALIN

Je ne me lasse pas de regarder les photos du bonheur.... :: 
Tu te souviens Sylvie quand tu es venue voir Chouchou à la fourrière ::  tu avais gros sur le coeur quand tu es repartie....
Bon ! tout ça c'est loin derrière....Maintenant il  est tellement heureux notre Black....J'adore la photo dans la piscine et toutes les autres...Il a toujours sa peluche :: 
Gros bisous ma belle... tendres caresses à Chouchou et aux autres petits museaux...

----------


## poppo

Une piscine privé.......le veinard!!!! :: 

 ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Coucou tout le monde,  :: 

Aujourd'hui je suis partie bosser en laissant chien et chats dehors car j'en ai ras le bol.....
J'ai flippé toute la journée et quand je suis rentrée j'ai trouvé tout le monde en bonne santé; les chats sur le balcon et le chien dans le jardin  :: . Je commence à faire OUF même si dedans ce n'est toujours pas possible de laisser Black en liberté (je l'attache avec une grande corde) sinon il est prêt à tout dévaster pour attraper la minette!!!!

Monsieur me dévoile un nouveau caractère: en promenade il s'échappe "pour courir après des chats bien entendu", il obéit s'il a envie et maintenant il jappe pour un rien.
JE PENSE QUE JE VAIS LE RAMENER A LA FOURRIERE!!!!!!! (lol)

Il est un peu difficile en ce moment et je met ça sur le compte de la canicule.....
Mais pas de soucis il est toujours aussi gentil et je l'aime de + en +  ::  mais il a tendance à faire l'enfant gâté et ça m'agace!!!!  :: 

Voila pour les nouvelles, c'est un grand pas de franchi pour nous. Maintenant il faudra attendre longtemps pour avoir des photos chien et chats mais je ne désespère pas!!!! 

Bisous ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Cette semaine Black a tué un chat errant et ça me rend malade, j'avais bon espoir mais plus maintenant.... Il ne faut surtout pas qu'il fasse du mal à mes minettes j'y tiens beaucoup trop et je ne supporterai pas!
très difficile à vivre....   ::

----------


## poppo

Je t'ai eu ce soir, garde espoir, il chasserai malheureusement certainement les chats toute sa vie mais il devrait arriver à accepter les tiens et donc les siens...
 ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

je lisais ce post avec ravissement et la fin :: 
alors comment va l'ambiance entre minettes et toutou peut être trop gâté :: 
Quelle chance quand même deux fées sur sa route malin et Sylvie

----------


## Zénitude

> Je t'ai eu ce soir, garde espoir, il chasserai malheureusement certainement les chats toute sa vie mais il devrait arriver à accepter les tiens et donc les siens...


Mon chien, qui a horreur des chats et les course, vient de passer quelques jours chez une dame qui en a plusieurs et... il les a complètement ignorés :-) !

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

A ceux qui suivent Black je dis merci pour les encouragements!!!!  :: 

Alors monsieur continu à courser les chats mais il commence a accepter la plus âgée, elle s'impose même si elle a peur elle lui fait voir qu'elle est chez elle, la petite il se la rêve toujours et elle a très très peur de lui...  
Le soir je le monte à l'étage avec nous mais attaché sinon il dévaste toutes les chambres (surtout les lits ou il arrache les couettes) pour trouver la petite ou bien sûr elle se planque.
La grosse à ma grande surprise est venue s'installer à sa place habituelle à 1 mètre de lui et à passé son temps à l'observer, il s'est pas mal énervé au début mais a fini par se coucher.
Ce qui l'excite c'est que la petite court tout le temps et il veut l'attraper, l'autre jour il l'a chopé sur un lit et a lâché quand j'ai "gueulé" elle fait 2kg7 et dans sa gueule elle ne pèse pas lourd pour se faire écrasé le thorax une fois de plus!!!!
Après vers 21h il réclame pour redescendre au garage et tout le monde souffle.

J'espère que ça va aller en s'améliorant petit à petit cela ne fait que 4 mois alors bon.... Sinon dehors je les laisse se débrouiller mais parfois c'est chaud et tout le monde court (moi compris) mais pour différentes raisons....  :: 

A bientôt pour d'autres nouvelles et bises à tout le monde  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

c'est formidable ta persévérance et j'espère que cela va payer

----------


## poppo

Je suis convaincu que ta persévérance va payer  ::  Comme je te disais l'autre jour il fallait qu'un chat lui tient tête et là ta grosse ( :: ) fait exactement ce qu'il faut  :: . Tu avances doucement mais surement.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Black dedans mais attaché, photos d'hier soir





Black en extase devant la minette mais qui est sur une chaise sous la table!!!!

----------


## Zénitude

> Mon chien, qui a horreur des chats et les course, vient de passer quelques jours chez une dame qui en a plusieurs et... il les a complètement ignorés :-) !


Alors, j'ai oublié de préciser que les chats de la dame (dont je parle ci-dessus) sont très calmes et n'ont peur de rien, et surtout ne fuient pas devant les chiens.

Moralité: Black est comme mon chien, si le chat court, ça l'excite et le rend fou, si le chat est calme, il passe son chemin.

Conclusion: dis à la petite d'arrêter de courir  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Eh oui zénitude mais la petite est un vrai ressort sur pattes elle ne s'arrête jamais.....  :: 

Il y a 10 mn j'étais dehors avec Black à nettoyer le jardin, la petite est passée Black l'a regardé et rien!!!!!! Je lui ai fait un gros calin pour le remercier mais j'ai été très surprise, il ne m'a pas habitué à ça....

Il faut dire que ce matin il a couru dans une forêt ou je guette les champignons pendant 1h30; lui non plus ne s'arrête jamais!!!
Il a senti les pistes de renards, chevreuils etc.....Ils sont vraiment épuisants!  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Sylvie il ne reste pas toujours attaché Black????

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Non il est attaché uniquement le soir quand il est avec nous sinon il est en liberté dans le jardin et le garage mais ne peut pas encore resté libre dans la maison.
Il y a eu plusieurs incidents avec les chats et il dévaste tout pour les trouver, j'attend qu'il se calme pour pouvoir le laisser en liberté avec nous sans qu'il y ai de drame car ça m'a couté assez cher et je tiens beaucoup à mes minettes.....
Il n'est pas malheureux loin de là et même malin me dit d'arrêter de culpabiliser quand je le laisse en bas tout seul mais je n'ai pas le choix HELAS!!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*      Black et son PETIT nonos!!!!!  (Aujourd'hui)

**
* 

*                                                                      Poupy&Lolotte

*

----------


## aristraitchat

::  Mais il a attaqué un Mammouth ????  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

:: Pas de mammouth à l'horizon LOL

----------


## poppo

Maintenant je comprends pourquoi les mammouths ont disparus........ ::  ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Mieux vaut ne pas se promener dans la région de Black, on ne sait jamais s'il est en panne de mammouth il risque de nous piquer une jambe ou un bras.  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Eh oui Black est un grand prédateur je vous l'avais dit...... :: 
C'est le cadeau de papy et mamie qui ont fait les courses ce matin, ils ont pensé à leur "petit fils", c'est ce que m'a dit ma mère!!!!! :: 
En tout cas on va pas lui piquer son os il ne veut même pas qu'on s'en approche, au moins ça va l'occuper un moment!

----------


## aristraitchat

Plus de message .... Black, en panne de mammouth,  aurait il dévoré sa maîtresse, ses voisins... tout le village ?  ::

----------


## MALIN

"Plus de message .... Black, en panne de mammouth,  aurait il dévoré sa maîtresse, ses voisins... tout le village ?"

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Coucou tout le monde,

Black n'a toujours pas fini son premier mammouth (c'est que c'est long à manger!!!!!) mais je vous rassure il ne m'a pas dévoré et les voisins non plus il est bien trop gentil, c'est un grand bébé de 9 ans qui veut jouer avec tout le monde et tout le temps  :: .....
Quand on croise d'autres chiens en promenade il veut toujours s'amuser avec eux (même les petits merdeux qui grognent) lui il est copain avec tous sauf les chats bien sûr mais ça tout le monde le sait, il est vraiment très très gentil.

Le soir il rentre (toujours attaché hélas) de 19h à 23h environ il reste calme mais les minettes sont toujours craintives, depuis trois soirs la petite se montre un peu alors qu'elle ne le faisait pas mais dés qu'il bouge elle a peur se sauve en courant et fait peur à l'autre qui se sauve aussi du coup mais là il n'y est pour rien le pauvre et ce sont les chattes que j'engueule  :: , c'est frustrant pour moi de ne pas pouvoir l'avoir dedans normalement mais bon il y a quand même des progrès par rapport aux débuts très difficiles!!!!

Black vous fait des léchouilles à tous et vous dit à bientôt!!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Coucou,

Juste quelques mots pour vous dire que ça va de mieux en mieux avec les minettes, il est encore attaché dedans mais elles viennent lui tourner un peu autour pour l'observer et il reste calme, même dehors dans l'escalier il les laisse passer.
Bon je ne dis pas que les minettes ne risquent plus rien (loin de là...) mais c'est beaucoup plus serein à la maison, je dirais même que la plus jeune le teste sans arrêt quand il vient vers elle elle l'observe et part en courant ou pas...Le soir elle vient avec moi l'accompagner au garage!

A bientôt!!!*

----------


## poppo

::  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ce genre de message est a muiltiplier ::

----------


## aristraitchat

Avec du temps , de la patience et de l'amour on y arrive. Bravo

..... Et puis depuis qu'il chasse le mammouth, il pense que les chats c'est trop petit pour lui  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Black s'ennui ce soir  la petite Lolotte (celle qu'il veut absolument manger!!!!) est à la clinique vétérinaire pour être stérilisée demain eh bien oui elle lui manque!!!!!!
je l'ai lâché dans la maison ce soir et il la cherche partout, du coup il est revenu se coucher près de moi. Poupy est perchée sur une armoire bien à l'abri d'une éventuelle attaque!....

Il me tarde demain fin d'après midi pour récupérer ma Lolotte en espérant que tout va bien se passer! 

*

----------


## poppo

Bon courage Sylvie, vivement le retour de Lolotte  :Smile: , ça va aller!
 ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Black & Poupy ce soir 22h, pour moi c'est ENORME comme photos!!!!!!

*

----------


## poppo

Tu vois Sylvie , il commence a faire la différence et accepter SES chats.....ne relâche pas la vigilance mais ça vient... :: 

Comment va Lolotte?

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Oh non je ne risque pas de relâcher car ce n'est pas encore gagné mais ça avance doucement , que de changement en 6 mois avec de la patience et beaucoup d'amour "des frayeurs aussi"!!!!

Tout c'est bien passé pour Lolotte mon appréhension venait de sa cage thoracique déformée par Black et j'avais peur pour l'anesthésie mais non elle est quand même en bonne santé, ses côtes se sont ressoudées comme elles ont pu et elle gardera toujours sa malformation, ça fait son charme....
Là elle est collée au radiateur et bien sûr elle est fatiguée mais elle ne se plaint pas c'est le principal, j'ai 2 jours pour me la cajoler!!! 

Bisous*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Franchement tu as toute mon admiration et Black et les chats aussi ::  ::

----------


## Abricotine

Des nouvelles de Lolotte?
Black a retrouvé sa copine avec plaisir?
Plein de progrès à ce que je vois  :: 
Tout le monde va bientôt squatter la chambre.

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Lolotte va bien merci mais Black a senti qu'elle était faible en ce moment et il faut que je redouble de vigilance !!!!!

Tout le monde dans la chambre ce n'est pas pour demain mais je préfère y aller lentement mais surement , la prochaine étape, je veux des photos Black et les minettes sans qu'il soit attaché....*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

*Je veux des photos Black et les minettes sans qu'il soit attaché....*

le roi dit "NOUS VOULONS" ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Patience patience, rien ne sert de courir.......* ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Voila Samy mon premier chien qui est monté dans ma voiture un soir de décembre et ne m'a plus quitté pendant 16 ans!!!!!*

*  Aramis adopté dans un refuge sordide et qui est resté 13 ans avec moi!!!!! (Traumatisé par les hommes!!!!)*

 *Athos qui s'est pointé chez moi 1 mois après l'adoption d'Aramis et qui est resté 12 ans, ( Il détestait les photos, ça ce voit non???? )*

 * Zoubida qui elle aussi s'est pointée chez moi sans gène, (elle a quitté la voisine qui l'avait recueillit et soigné pour s'installer à la maison avec les chiens )*

 *Prince, pauvre chat jeté à la rue à l'entrée de son maître en maison de retraite, il ne voulait pas vivre celui là la séparation était trop dure pour lui, est resté quelques mois et j'ai dû le faire euthanasier car malade .*

 *Saca, abandonnée par ses maîtres "voisins"qui ont déménagés.*

 * Cachou (la maman et Réglisse la petite) que j'ai acheté.*

 *Praline que j'ai aussi acheté, elles ne faisaient que des conneries toutes les 3 mais qu'est ce que je les ai aimés mes biquettes (10 ans de vie commune)!!!!!
*
*Et ma plus grande histoire d'amour, MA Jacotte!!!Tombée du nid, remise au nid, retombée et adoptée!!!!!!*



*Voila, j'avais envie de vous faire partager mes souvenirs !!!!!
*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Le dernier en bas c'est Samy, j'ai beugué!!!!!!*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quelle famille Un Paradis sur terre
Bravo et merci pour tous ces sauvetages Quel grand coeur

----------


## poppo

> Quelle famille Un Paradis sur terre
> Bravo et merci pour tous ces sauvetages Quel grand coeur



Je ne peux que être d'accord avec Marathonman :Smile:   Quelle chance il a Black d'avoir une maman avec un coeur en or :: 


Jacotte.... :: ( je suis en train de faire une broderie de 2 " Jacottes"  :: )

----------


## aristraitchat

Faux !Le dernier ce n'est pas Samy, c'est une actrice célèbre : je l'ai reconnue à son foulard et ses lunettes. ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> Faux !Le dernier ce n'est pas Samy, c'est une actrice célèbre : je l'ai reconnue à son foulard et ses lunettes.


J'adoore!!!!!! ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

23/11/2012, 22h06#196
*sylvie l'amie des titis* 

CanicheFonctionIndépendantLocalisationCAUDROT GirondeMessages61Date d'inscriptionmai 2012

*Black & Poupy ce soir 22h, pour moi c'est ENORME comme photos!!!!!!

**

**Après Black&Poupy le 23 novembre, Black&Lolotte le 21 décembre......ça vient ça vient....... pas encore détaché dans la maison mais de mieux en mieux, beaucoup plus calme devant les minettes....Je suis très très fière de mon Blacky il est génial*  :: *!!!!!!**C'est le résultat de 7 mois d'amour et de patience pour tout le monde*  :: 
*
*

----------


## poppo

::  ::  ::  :: Un super cadeau de Noël!!!! Gros bisous a toute la famille!! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

emerveillement
7 mois d'amour et encore je vous le souhaite des années
Joyeuses fêtes et la prochaine photo???
Blacky détaché  ::

----------


## MALIN

Sylvie...quel bel album photos..Black ressemble tellement à Aramis....
Petit chouchou fait de sérieux progrès...C'est merveilleux... ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*De + en + près*

----------


## MALIN

ouahhhhhhh !!!

----------


## aristraitchat

:: Super!

----------


## poppo



----------


## arden56

Quel bonheur !!! et Black presque parfait +++ !!! Un amour de loulou !!!! Bonheur bonheur !!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Joyeuses fêtes et la prochaine photo???



et bien c'est plus que de l'émerveillement sur ce coup là ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Ce matin, 1er fugue de Black..........J'ai joué, j'ai perdu...........

Je suis partie travailler sans lui mettre le collier de la clôture électrique et Monsieur est parti faire sa virée tout seul!

Heureusement il s'est rendu chez mes parents à 1 km qui se sont demandé ce qu'il faisait là.......Il était trempe comme une soupe .
Mon père l'a ramené à la maison après m'avoir appelé au boulot pour savoir ce qu'il devait faire de lui....... Résultat: fermé au garage!
Le soucis est qu'il n'a aucune notion du danger VOITURES, je ne sais pas si il était promené avant mais vraiment il ne connaît pas le danger .......

Petite parenthèse je l'ai pesé avant hier chez mon véto, à son adoption il faisait 27kg, il est très vite monté à 28 et dernier poids 31kg!!!!!! ça c'est la faute à MALIN qui l'a trop gâté et gavé pendant les vacances.......*

----------


## Zénitude

Méfie-toi des fugues...quand ils y ont goûté...ils y retournent  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> Méfie-toi des fugues...quand ils y ont goûté...ils y retournent


*Ah non pas ça!!!!!!! Quand il a son collier il ne cherche jamais à sortir et quand je suis à la maison il n'a rien et reste très sage.
Ma voisine dit que quand je pars il aboie un peu et semble angoissé mais se calme très vite et quand je rentre du boulot il me fait une fête folle!!!!!!

Non pas les fugues, je ne veux surtout pas sinon je ne vais plus vivre......*

----------


## Zénitude

Je ne voulais pas te faire peur  :Embarrassment:  Si en général tu fais ce qu'il faut (collier tu as dit ?), il n'y a pas de raison qu'il y retourne. Par expérience, il faut juste éviter absolument une deuxième tentative.. 
Quand Louna est morte, Lucky a trouvé un trou et il partait plusieurs fois par jour. Nous n'avions pas bien le temps de réinstaller la clôture électrique qui ne servait plus depuis la mort de mon 1er chien. Il en a bien profité en attendant...  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> Méfie-toi des fugues...quand ils y ont goûté...ils y retournent



*Il a recommencé ce matin et direct chez mes parents, je vais sévir sérieusement!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Zénitude

::

----------


## Zénitude

Moi, j'ai trouvé une solution radicale pour LUCKY  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Zénitude, c'est quoi la solution radicale????*

----------


## Zénitude

Une compagne !! http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...51/page-4.html  ::  ::  :: 

Depuis l'arrivée de Douchka, une grosse mémère paisible et tranquille, il n'a plus jamais fugué  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Ah ok......Super heureuse pour Douchka mais non je ne peux pas, c'est pas encore ça avec les minettes alors je ne vais pas tenter le diable....... 2 chiens c'est déjà une meute et l'un entraîne l'autre donc.......*

----------


## Zénitude

Donc il se moque de la clôture électrique maintenant   ::  ? S'il va chez tes parents, j'imagine que c'est parce qu'il s'ennuie et recherche de la compagnie ? Est-il castré ?

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Oui il est castré, cet après midi j'ai réinstallé la clôture électrique qui était bien en état mais peut-être mal positionnée, je suis partie chez mes parents en voiture et il était là quand je suis revenue.
Il ne part JAMAIS quand je suis là.......demain on va bien voir, je sais que quand je pars travailler il aime pas trop mais pas le choix.....*

----------


## Abricotine

Peut pas passer la journée chez Papy et Mamy.?

C'est vrai la solution de la copine. Notre Husky fugait aussi (avec lui de sacrées bêtises en route).  Il était pourtant castré. Quand il a eu sa copine bouvier Bernois, terminé!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Mes parents ont 80 ans et ma mère pas très solide et santé précaire, elle l'adore mais dés qu'il se frotte à elle, elle est à deux doigts de tomber.....C'est un gros gaillard maintenant et bourré d'énergie, je ne veux pas les embêter avec ça les pauvres, ils ont assez de soucis de santé.

A voir la suite....*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*PLUS DE FUGUES!!!!!!!!!*  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Bonsoir Popo,*
*
*
*Un petit coucou pour prendre de tes nouvelles, je suis souvent hors ligne sur FB pour avoir la paix*  :: * .*
*Je suis aussi très occupée pendant mes repos pour participer à des recherches de chiens perdus et ça me passionne, je suis ENFIN dans mon élément!!!!*
*
*
*J'ai appelé Raymonde tout à l'heure pour lui donner des nouvelles de son chouchou "le Blakounet", il est de plus en plus sympa et depuis 1 mois est devenu chien de garde à la maison, apparemment personne ne peut rentrer quand je ne suis pas là et c'est plutôt cool, la preuve qu'il est vraiment chez lui maintenant.....*
*Toujours un petit souci avec la minette mais ça ce calme bien quand même, c'est dedans que c'est dur car il peut la chopper partout et elle ne monte pas sur les meubles elle va plutôt dessous cette andouille*  :: * et comme lui a 1 an dans sa tête il veut toujours l'attraper en pensant que c'est SA peluche qu'il peut secouer comme un prunier!!!! ça n'a quand même rien à voir avec il y a seulement 3 mois de ça, c'est plutôt positif.....la patience et la douceur il n'y a que ça de bon....*
*
BISOUS!!!!*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

je passe et je lis ces nouvelles qui mettent la pêche!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## poppo

Chouette d'avoir de tes nouvelles.....on était un peu inquiète  :: Sacré Blackounet, il t'en fais voir de toutes les couleurs.....

Tu as eu Raymonde alors tu sais que Vito a trouvé une famille  :Pom pom girl: , enfin!

Gros bisous à toi et à ta troupe!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Oui, je suis SUPER HEUREUSE pour VITO que je n'ai jamais réussi à oublier, trop bien pour lui et Raymonde est ravie!!!!!*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

MISTER BLACKOUNET EN PLEIN COURS D'EDUCATION CET APRES MIDI A AMBARES SUPER JOURNEE POUR NOUS DEUX  :: 
IL VA PASSER LE DIPLOME DE CHIEN VISITEUR POUR MAISON DE RETRAITE  :: 
PREMIERE PHOTO, BLACK ET MAMAN!  :: 
TU VOIS MALIN, IL EST HEUREUX TON CHOUCHOU!!!!!  ::

----------


## MALIN

oh ! tu ne m'avais pas dit que chouchou allait passer son diplome pour la zoothérapie.... C'est formidable....Mon petit Black amour...

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Il est génial ce Blackounet, d'une douceur et d'une gentillesse extrême!!!!!
Je suis entourée de beaucoup de professionnels d'éducation canine grâce aux recherches que je fais pour les chiens perdus et c'est la proposition que l'on m'a faite cet après midi, lui faire passer le diplôme......
Je concrétise beaucoup de mes rêves grâce à lui!!!!!*

----------


## MARATHONMAN

l'osmose ::

----------


## MALIN

Comme il est intelligent chouchou...je ne suis pas du tout étonnée...C'est vraiment magnifique ce que tu fais Sylvie, vous formez un duo merveilleux...Tu peux être fière ma belle...

----------


## SangaChou

Après notre petite conversation téléphonique avec Sylvie et Malin, j'ai lu tout le poste de Black et celà me rebooste de voir l'évolution de Black! J'espère qu'avec beaucoup de patience il comprendra que les chats de la famille ne sont pas des peluches! 
Un très grand merci à Malin et Sylvie!

----------


## Nathalie007

en plus d'être un joli comme un  ::  il est intelligent! C'est  ::

----------


## poppo

Sylvie et Black......le couple IDÉAL!! ::  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> Sylvie et Black......le couple IDÉAL!!


*Et ça rime POPO !!!!

BISOUS*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Black beaucoup plus serein maintenant....c'est vraiment un amour de loulou ce chien, il est adorable!!!! avec les minettes aucun soucis dehors et beaucoup mieux dedans....mais comme Vito, ça dépend des jours......ça va faire un an ce mois ci qu'il fait partie de ma vie et ce n'est pas encore vraiment réglé avec les minettes comme quoi il faut bien dire aux adoptants d'être très patients!!!!*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

:Pom pom girl: *1er photo à l'instant de Black détaché et Poupy...... avec Lolotte, il va falloir attendre encore.....

**Il est super car malgré mon plâtre et beaucoup moins de promenades c'est un amour, hier j'ai essayé de le promener attaché à mon fauteuil roulant ben il osait pas avancer de peur sûrement de me faire tomber 
*
*Tu as vu marraine? j'ai toujours ton doudou et je l'aiiimeeee!!!!!

Il me tarde de te revoir*  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Encore longtemps privée de promenade Sylvie
Black est un chien apaisé et qui semble te vouer un "grand amour"

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Oui MARATHONMAN Black est enfin apaisé et m'adore, ça j'en suis certaine!

Chaque soir son "papi" vient lui faire faire sa promenade et 1 jour sur 2 ma meilleure amie vient me chercher pour passer la soirée chez eux ou il y a un immense jardin.
Black s'éclate avec Zoé la fillette de la maison (11 ans) elle lui fait faire n'importe quoi et il en redemande !
Sa maman a fait des vidéos mais ne sait pas me les envoyer pour vous les montrer , Zoé lui gonfle des ballons de baudruche qu'il prend plaisir à éclater mais parfois elle y met de l'eau dedans et ça , ça l'excite encore plus.

Il va falloir attendre encore un peu pour les promenades avec moi, ça fait déjà un mois, encore 12 jours de plâtre et ensuite une botte et rééducation mais après on va se rattraper et au moins il profite de sa maman d'amour !!!!*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Il a eu 9 ans le 20 juin mais c'est un grand bébé dans sa tête*  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Bon alors je ne peux pas mettre les vidéos (fichiers trop lourds) elles sont donc sur mon mur.....dommage!!!
Poppo si tu sais faire vas y tu peux les mettre!!*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*C'est bien non?*  ::  ::  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oh là là comme tu dois être heureuse

----------


## poppo

SYLVIE......Bravo !!!! Tu as gagné, Mr Black est  :: 

 :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:  ::  :Pom pom girl:  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## Chinooka

La paix et la quiétude règnent dans le château de la Belle au Bois dormant  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Je pense que d'ici la fin de l'été (façon de parler) tout ira bien.
Ce n'est pas tout à fait ça mais presque .

Je suis SUPER contente de mon loulou , je savais que c'était un bon chien*

----------


## SangaChou

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah je viens de découvrir l'évolution C'EST GENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL  LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'ai oublier de sortir les brocolis !!!

 ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:   ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:  ::   :Pom pom girl:

----------


## MALIN

Purée j'ai raté des épisodes ...C'est formidable et tu es formidable Sylvie...Photos tant attendues..Tendres caresses à chouchou... ::

----------


## MALIN

Des nouvelles de chouchou....................et comment vas-tu Sylvie....bisous

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Bonjour malin,

Chouchou se porte comme un charme, jamais malade, toujours prêt à aller se promener ou jouer ou manger (c'est un gouffre ce chien!!!!), il aime tout le monde et il est vraiment gentil.

Je voudrais bien te l'amener avant de reprendre le boulot c'est à dire avant le 27/10, on pourrait le laisser courir sur la plage jusqu'à ce qu'il soit épuisé et je pourrai te raconter sa vie......à toi de me dire si tu es dispo ou pas?

Bisous de nous 2 ou plutôt léchouilles de sa part*

----------


## MALIN

Oh ! oui ma belle...on se donne RDV à Mimizan Plage...Je suis dispo le jeudi 24/10....on peut manger ensemble le midi dans un petit resto sympath...Tu me dis en MP.........Trop heureuse de revoir Chouchou.......

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*BLACK à mimizan avec marraine*  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Sympa le cadre de vie de Black :-)

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Hé non hélas, c'est le cadre de vie de Marraine mais on a pas à se plaindre nous 

Il s'est éclaté à courir sur la plage!!!!*

----------


## poppo

Cela fait plaisir de revoir le beau Black ( et marraine!!  :: ) gros bisous a toute ta meute Sylvie! ::

----------


## MALIN

_une journée merveilleuse avec choucou et sylvie...._

----------


## SangaChou

waouh Black à l'air content de retrouver Malin ... qui s'est un jour Vito retrouvera sa bonne Etoile à Mimizan !

----------


## HYOKO

:: Bonne année à toi beau Black, et à toute ta famille.

 ::  ::  :: 
 Les filles, MALIN a pu sauver, recueillir, soigner, guérir tous ces malheureux loulous, puis leur trouver LEUR famille, grâce à vos dons et vos cotisations à l'A.S.C.C.

 Pensez à renouveler (ou a adhérer) votre cotisation A.S.C.C, Mme Raymonde LACOURTY, Quartier ARCHUS, 40200 MIMIZAN.

 La cotisation pour l'année 2014 est de 25 .

Vous connaissez MALIN (Raymonde), elle n'osera jamais rien demander et pourtant votre aide financière est indispensable pour mener à bien tous ses sauvetages.

 Merci d'avance. ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Juste un petit coucou de Black pour ses fans, le chien parfait......c'est lui  :: 

Black et son papou
Black et son nonos
Black et la tortue

----------


## poppo

::  Sylvie,

Comment ça va avec les matous? Il est  ::  le Blackou!
 ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> Sylvie,
> 
> Comment ça va avec les matous? Il est  le Blackou!


Ben ça va beaucoup mieux pour ne pas dire nickel  ::  mais très difficile à prendre en photo avec....
C'est Lolotte qui va se coucher près de lui et il ne bronche pas, par contre il est très jaloux quand les minettes me font un calin et là il chouine!
Maintenant je peux laisser tout le monde dedans en mon absence, je n'ai plus peur  :: .
Il aura fallu beaucoup de temps et de patience mais quel bonheur de les voir ensemble!!!!

----------


## Céleste Paris

Bonjour Sylvie, je viens de lire tout le post de Black et sincèrement, je vous admire pour ne pas avoir baissé les bras dans l'éducation de Black avec les minettes, je comprends que ça a du être bien stressant pour vous, en tout cas, c'est une super belle famille que vous avez là ::  Chapeau !!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Bonjour Céleste et merci de votre message.

Black est un chien adorable depuis le début, son seul "défaut" si on peut appelé ça comme ça, est qu'il n'aime pas les chats, sinon c'est un amour sur pattes mon loulou à moi  :: .
Je ne regrette ABSOLUMENT PAS cette belle adoption et une complicité énorme s'est créée entre nous, je suis très investie dans les "captures" de chiens perdus et je dois bien avouer que Black m'aide super bien.
Le dernier petit bout que j'ai attraper il y a 2 mois, j'ai parlé à Black comme à mon allié et ça a marché super bien, grace à lui j'ai pu faire rentrer ce petit chien dans ma voiture (on y a travaillé pendant 5 jours....) et maintenant le petit est adopté et enfin heureux.
Black est mon meilleur ami et le copain de tout le monde humain et canin (un peu moins félin), il va partout avec moi quand c'est possible et je pense qu'il est heureux de sa nouvelle vie.  ::

----------


## Céleste Paris

Vous êtes FORMIDABLE !

----------


## Zénitude

::  Merci pour les nouvelles

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Petit bonsoir rapide de Black & Lolotte (son ancienne proie)


*



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## poppo

Alors là super soirée  ::  les deux anciens "frères" Vito et Black......tous les 2 avec leur chat préféré......

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

::  je tente de vous mettre une vidéo mais n'y arrive pas grrrrr!!!!!!






- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis dégoutée, j'ai fais un petit film sur BLACK et je ne peux pas le mettre alors que celui là oui.....?

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Ahhhh enfin j'ai réussi, moins bien que l'autre vidéo mais bon......

*http://youtu.be/zocggmp55f8

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## lorette65

J'adorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (surtout le coup de la piscine ; quelle bonne idée!!)
Merci Sylvie pour cette belle vidéo ; preuve qu'avec amour et patience :
-l'Ascc est une asso formidable et "marraine Ray" une belle personne :: 
-les chiens noirs sont des amours et les vieux toutous vous rendent au centuple l'amour que vous leur donnez  :: 
-les sauvetages les plus durs sont forcément les plus émouvants
Et la cerise sur le gâteau...
-les "pétasses" ont été vaincues  :: 

A bientôt pour la prochaine vidéo puisque vous avez des photos en stock  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Les pétasses  :: 

Super sympa la vidéo, ça a l'air compliqué à faire  ::

----------


## lorette65

Oui, c'est compliqué ; pas pour nous  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Promenade journalière de BLACKY en totale liberté mais seulement depuis 3 semaines!*  :: 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...9M&h=7AQFHMuAW

----------


## poppo

Quel progrès!!! Il est au poil maintenant le beau gosse  :: 

A la fin de la video quand Black a disparu un petit moment et la caméra filme les berges vide on entend un peu d'angoisse dans ta voix quand tu l'appelles  :: mais Black revient de suite vers sa maman  :Pom pom girl: adoré  :: !

Belle équipe, bravo!!
 ::

----------


## MALIN

Coucou Sylvie
super la vidéo de chouchou..très émouvant de revoir toutes ces photos....Tu es merveilleuse Sylvie....une maman comme je les aime....une maman formidable....
Bravo pour le beau sauvetage du petit caniche....
GROS BISOUS A VOUS DEUX SANS oublier les petites pétasses !!!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

J'ai eu 2 berger allemand en garde pendant 2 jours et ils reviennent la semaine prochaine 3 jours, comme d'habitude BLACK a été FOR-MI-DA-BLE  ::  je t'aime mon loulou!!!!!

----------


## MALIN

petit chouchou il prête sa piscine !!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-2GYRJyfBA

----------


## Céleste Paris

Top le montage photos, ils sont tous beaux  :Smile:

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*BLACK & LOLOTTE

*​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmd_qqvNmTQ   à 2h du mat cette nuit.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6d_pyo9TSw    à 13h30  ::

----------


## Zénitude

:: J'ai coupé le son, par contre, j'ai quand même vu qu'il s'est léché les babines trois ou quatre fois, t'a interrogée du regard, puis a baillé un grand coup (comme le fait mon chien quand on parle d'une de ses bêtises)  ::  Mais il n'y a pas touché. Bravo !!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*BLACK est revenu à son ancienne école ce matin et il s'est comporté comme un élève modèle*  :: 
http://youtu.be/RdF4s_8HTQw

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Et un copain de plus en garde à la maison pour 3 jours*  :: 

http://youtu.be/E8dHMcRlo9U

----------


## MALIN

merci sylvie de continuer à nous donner des nouvelles de Chouchou............Comme il est sage sur la vidéo.....il ne te quitte pas des yeux !!!! gentil chouchou...
Super les photos....comme il est sociable avec les mâles...petit amour.........

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> merci sylvie de continuer à nous donner des nouvelles de Chouchou............Comme il est sage sur la vidéo.....il ne te quitte pas des yeux !!!! gentil chouchou...
> Super les photos....comme il est sociable avec les mâles...petit amour.........


*Oui Ray il est super, même l'éducatrice a essayé de l'entraîner plus loin avec la main pleine de knakis mais rien à faire, il revient vers maman!!!!
Elle l'adore ce chien, on y est allé par ce qu'elle voulait le revoir et elle est stupéfaite de ses progrés et de sa complicité avec moi*  ::

----------


## MALIN

Sylvie tu es sa SAUVEUSE...........

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Mais il est aussi MON sauveur dans certaines situations difficiles......*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Mon brave BLACKY toujours prêteur et accueillant avec ses invités!!*!  ::  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203476546126998

----------


## MALIN

Belle course poursuite.....Mon loulou saute avec aisance dans la piscine....QUE DU BONHEUR.....

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Nouveau compagnon pour 4 jours!
C'est fatiguant un chiot de 9 mois pour mon pépère*  :: 

http://youtu.be/qJJ44th37aE

http://youtu.be/j1UckLmlfEM

*Avant l'arrivée du petit bouli, moment de détente rien que pour nous deux*  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204393647665667

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

http://youtu.be/19M5XzZqwek

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Petit coucou de BLACK sous le soleil*  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204477941292955

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*
Bonjour tout le monde,

Le beau et gentil BLACK est heureux de vous annoncer qu'une fiancée va venir le rejoindre le 06 décembre.
Bon, elle est plus grosse que lui, s'appelle ATHENA, 5 ans, super gentille (Black au féminin)...

Oui, j'ai craqué pour une nouvelle adoption (sortie de maltraitance) qui est dans le Massif Central.

Black, Athéna et moi même vous feront suivre des photos.

En attendant, quelques clichés de la Miss (une beauceronne, c'était mon rêve!!!)*

----------


## Zénitude

Merci pour Athéna, Sylvie. Elle est très belle 

 ::  Elle aime les chats ?  ::

----------


## lorette65

Quelle belle copine pour le gentil Black  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*ATHENA vit avec 25 chats et 7 chiens mais malheureusement, après m'avoir laissé espérer jusqu'à maintenant, la dame ne veut plus la faire adopter!
Elle raconte des tas d'histoires différentes mais la conclusion est tombée de façon CERTAINE cet après midi, Black n'aura pas de copine 
Je suis très déçue et en colère, on ne triche pas avec les sentiments des gens!!!!*

----------


## Zénitude

Vraiment désolée pour toi

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Cette fois, c'est certain mon Black va avoir un nouveau copain certainement pour noël.  

Goliath gentil beauceron de 3 ans, respectueux  envers Black, ok tout et ayant de bons codes canins. 

Petite vidéo faite hier matin chez Goliath 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205518912116575*

----------


## Zénitude

::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Arrivée ce matin de GOLIATH frère de coeur de BLACK!!!!
MERCI PAPA NOEL!!!!!!!

**​https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205583430249488*

----------


## Zénitude

Impossible de lire la vidéo

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Il faut -être sur faceboock pour la lire, moi si je clique c'est nickel.
Je ne comprends pas*

----------


## ninon

peut être les paramètres de confidentialité de votre vidéo ne le permettent pas.Je suis inscrite sur FB mais je ne la vois pas non plus : page introuvable !

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Ok Ninon, c'est vrai que j'ai partagé avec mes amis uniquement, je vais y rémédier tout de suite*

----------


## Céleste Paris

Sylvie, quelle belle vidéo du Goliath qui marque son territoire et de Black qui suit et le taquine. Trop mignons ces 2 là, je pense qu'ils vont vite être copains et faire plein de bêtises ensemble  :Smile:  PS: j'adore quand vous dites d'ignorer" les nains" lol

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10205594197558664


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4877046&type=1

----------


## Céleste Paris

Ils sont incroyables, on dirait que Goliath est chez toi depuis longtemps et je trouve Black très touchant de solliciter Goliath pour le joujou. Ils sont trognons tous les 2,ça doit être bien animé chez toi  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> Ils sont incroyables, on dirait que Goliath est chez toi depuis longtemps et je trouve Black très touchant de solliciter Goliath pour le joujou. Ils sont trognons tous les 2,ça doit être bien animé chez toi


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils sont incroyables, on dirait que Goliath est chez toi depuis longtemps et je trouve Black très touchant de solliciter Goliath pour le joujou. Ils sont trognons tous les 2,ça doit être bien animé chez toi

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

https://www.facebook.com/lolotte.pou...140344/?type=2

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

https://www.facebook.com/lolotte.pou...193915/?type=3

----------


## tarzandamour

Jolie vidéo des 2. 
Tu dis que la piscine va durer 2 jours... quoi ! ils la bouffent ???

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Ils l'ont déjà percée avec leurs ongles  ::

----------


## MALIN

MON CHOUCHOU

----------


## Céleste Paris

Quelle bombe !!!!

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> Quelle bombe !!!!


*Un petit coucou à tout le monde depuis le temps! 

Je vais très très bien et mon "grand petit frère" aussi, nous sommes des supers garçons très gentils et obéissants, maman nous adore! 

Bon, je deviens vieux c'est vrai, ma barbe est blanche mais je peux vous garantir que je suis en pleine forme pour mon âge, jamais chez le véto hormis pour les vaccins et une indigestion parce que j'avais volé les croquettes dans un sac, maman ne savait pas et ça lui a couté cher mais bon elle me pardonne car elle est folle de moi  pensez si c'était bon moi qui ai un appétit d'ogre!.... , tu vois marraine je suis bien tombé tu as eu du flair quand tu m'as laissé partir 

Je vous laisse regarder une petite vidéo qui date du mois dernier et je vous dit à bientôt les amis*  :: 


https://www.facebook.com/lolotte.pou...7949026827924/

----------


## MALIN

eh! oui il blanchit Chouchou....mais toujours aussi beau....

*Chaleureusespensées et meilleurs voeux pour de merveilleuses fêtes et une trèsheureuse année 2016, pour toi, tes proches et nos petites truffes et mon CHOUCHOU*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*
Coucou Marraine 

Je te souhaite également une bonne fin d'année et une encore meilleure nouvelle année, qu'elle t'apporte la santé et le bonheur avec beaucoup de belles adoptions pour tes protégés 

Si on peut, on essaiera de venir te voir ça me ferait très très plaisir  mais pour le moment maman ne peut pas conduire alors on va attendre un peu  

                                                                                           BLACKY dit "Chouchou  "


Gros bisous Malin et j'espère à bientôt, bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à tout le monde, qu'elle vous apporte que des bonnes choses à vous et vos proches!!

                                                                                          Sylvie*

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Un petit coucou de moi, Black
Bon, cette fois ça y est, je suis un vieillard, pffffff 
Maman m'a amené chez le vétérinaire parce qu'elle était inquiète....mon coeur bat normalement, ma prise de sang est bonne, mes urines nickels mais les douleurs se sont installées sur mes hanches et ça fait mal! Le docteur m'a donné un traitement de 12 jours, ça m'a soulagé mais il a dit que si ça persistait il faudrait me donner des complément nutritionnel alors maman va y aller demain parce que j'ai toujours mal....
Le pire c'est que je veux jouer tout le temps avec ma balle et maman mais elle, elle me fait jouer 10 minutes maxi et il faut arrêter, pffff elle pas pas rigolote dés fois!! Elle me regarde avec un air triste, elle est tout le temps en train de me toucher partout et de me faire des câlins tout doux, quand on fait des promenades maintenant ben ça dure pas longtemps et pourtant je suis fatigué, je dois souvent m'arrêter parce que ça tire au niveau de mes pattes arrières alors maman s'asseoit par terre (elle est fatiguée sûrement?!...) et ça me permet de me reposer un peu et puis elle me masse, ça fait du bien ça j'adore!!
Je joue beaucoup moins avec mon grand petit frère car des fois sans le vouloir il me bouscule et ça fait mal mais il est gentil lui aussi, le soir quand on a mangé, il m'invite au jeu mais se couche sur le coté et me laisse lui faire quelques petites misères, je lui mordille le bout des pattes (mais attention, je ne lui fais pas mal c'est mon frère) et on joue quelques minutes. Ce qu'il aime bien me faire c'est me piquer ma balle et partir en courant avec, alors il faut bien que je coure moi aussi pour avoir ma balle mais comme c'est un coquin, il me fait faire le tour de la maison et vient la reposer là où il me l'a piqué!...
Voilà pour les news, je suis un petit vieux mais je crois que je suis encore jeune et ça c'est dur à gérer car moi tout seul je ne sais pas dire stop, alors heureusement que maman est là pour le faire mais je vois bien qu'elle est souvent triste et pensive quand elle me regarde et puis elle a toujours l'air inquiète pour moi, elle me surveille tout le temps et vient me faire des bisous quand je suis sur mon coussin, moi j'aime ça!!
Allez bonsoir à tout le monde, bisous*

----------


## Zénitude

Alors on se fait un petit peu vieux, Black ? En tout cas, une chose est sûre, ta maman t'adore

----------


## tarzandamour

des nouvelles de Black ?

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

* oui Tarzandamour, des nouvelles et merci d'en demander, c'est très gentil
Bon, ben je peux dire que  ça va pas trop mal et même pour être franc, ça va très bien, pourvu que ça dure 
Il y a une bonne quinzaine de jours, maman a posté un mot adressé à ses copines "chiens" comme elle dit, bref...des passionnées comme elle. Elle demandait si il y avait de bons ostéopathes dans le coin pour moi parce qu'elle ne voulait pas me voir comme ça, les médicaments ça ne lui plaît pas trop, bien sûr elle a eu 3 bonnes adresses de Docteurs au top et puis il y a eu tatie Mumu (qui avait aidé maman par téléphone au début de mon adoption quand je n'étais pas très cool avec les minettes, c'est Malin qui les avait mise en relation) donc tatie Mumu lui a parlé de pâte de curcuma..... quelques jours après, elle est allée cherché les ingrédients dans une boutique bio et a préparé cette pâte (ben heureusement que je ne suis pas difficile, elle me met ça dans ma gamelle le soir!! finalement on s'y fait!.... )
**
L'autre jour elle nous a amené au lac pour nous baigner, elle m'avait mis mon harnais et une grande longe (je ne comprenais pas pourquoi puisque je marche au pied, pas besoin de ce truc...), je me suis baigné et j'étais heureux dans l'eau mais quand j'ai voulu sortir, j'ai eu peur et j'ai compris.... je ne pouvais pas remonter une petite pente d'à peine 40 cm et c'est elle qui ma tiré par mon harnais, je crois qu'elle avait prévu et de toutes façons, elle ne veut plus me laisser me baigner en liberté, si je n'ai pas la longe, je n'y vais pas!!
Depuis une semaine j'ai une pêche d'enfer , Elle n'en croit pas ses yeux ma maman, lors de la promenade hier  , elle m'a vu marcher et courir devant pour la 1ère fois depuis au moins 6 mois, elle était super contente mais avait peur q' aujourd'hui je tire la patte et ben NON je suis en pleine forme, j'ai envie de jouer de me promener et d'en profiter, c'est super de se sentir bien, tout à l'heure elle rigolait en me voyant essayer de lui piquer son sac de courses dans les mains (pour jouer bien sûr) et elle faisait que me dire: "arrêtes le curcuma toi", je sais même pas ce que ça veut dire....??
Bon voilà, je suis bien et j'espère que ça va continuer comme çà 

Au revoir et à bientôt!!*

----------


## MALIN

que de bonnes nouvelles de chouchou. BISES

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

> que de bonnes nouvelles de chouchou. BISES


*Je vais toujours bien Marraine et je suis toujours le super toutou à ma maman 
On voudrait bien venir faire un tour sur ta plage pour te présenter mon grand petit frère mais serais tu dispo??
C'est que le frangin, il faut le gérer!!....c'est un sacré gabarit et quand il fait trop le fou, je l'engueule pour le calmer mais ça l'excite encore plus 
Maman et moi on serait très très content de te revoir et puis tu sais, je deviens de plus en plus vieux alors il faut en profiter tant que je suis encore en forme 
Dis nous si c'est possible de venir et quand??
Gros bisous Marraine Malin, on ne t'oublie pas*  :: 

*Et bonjour à tous mes fans!!!*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

* Les beaux gosses*  ::

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Très très beaux gosses et histoire magnifique

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

*Elle est pas belle la vie??*

----------


## marineVito

Beau Blacky  :: 

je suis la maman de Vito (impossible de me connecter avc mon compte obligé d'en faire un nouveau... Je cherche le post de Vito pour donner des nouvelles !)

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Coucou Marine
Je ne peux pas t'aider, j'ai aussi perdu le post de Vito hélas et je ne sais pas du tout utiliser RESCUE

----------


## poppo

Voto attaché à une rampe de skate, blessé...

coucou Marine, au dessus le post de Vito, nous serions ravie d'avoir de ses nouvelles  ::

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Bonsoir tout le monde
C'est le coeur très lourd que j'écris ce soir, mon Black est en train de partir tout doucement, son coeur est très très fatigué....
Quand j'ai débauché il était tout à fait normal, je les ai mis dans la voiture et il hurlait de joie comme d'habitude puis quand il a fallu descendre, il est presque tombé, il titubait et avait les babines violette, j'ai remis tout le monde dans la voiture direction le vétérinaire et c'est son coeur qui ne bat presque plus, au sthétoscope il n'y avait quasiment plus rien...il lui a fait un tonifiant cardiaque mais il m'a bien dit qu'il n'avait pas d'espoir, que c'était un vieillard centenaire et que c'était déjà énorme qu'il arrive à cet âge là
Là, il est dans le salon très très fatigué, je lui parle en lui disant de ne pas avoir peur, qu'il n'aura pas mal et que quand il sentira que c'est le moment, de se laisser aller, qu' on a été super heureux ensemble et qu'il m'a donné tout le bonheur qu'un chien puisse donner à un humain
Son frère Goliath sait, il est très inquiet 
Malin, je ne veux pas t'appeler maintenant, peut être demain....
Pensez tous très fort à lui s'il vous plaît!!!

----------


## poppo

Sylvie, je pense très très fort à vous deux, à Goliath aussi. Black ne pouvait avoir meilleure maman.
Je t'embrasse , sois forte, pour lui.... ::

----------


## Segusia52

> Pensez tous très fort à lui s'il vous plaît!!!


Promis, Sylvie...

----------


## tarzandamour

Toutes mes pensées à vous, à Blacky, à Goliath, et à leur maman de cur, à toi Sylvie.
Tu lui fais un joli départ entouré d'amour et dans la douceur. Courage.

----------


## Zénitude

Courage Sylvie

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Je suis dévastée!
Mon bébé est parti ce matin à 10h45 endormi par le vétérinaire, sois heureux là où tu es mon petit ange et merci pour tout le bonheur que tu m'as apporté

----------


## poppo

Merci à toi Sylvie, Black ne pouvait espérer meilleure maman après sa vie minable d'avant. Ray et l'asso ne te remercieront jamais assez de lui avoir apporter une vie d'amour, de liberté, de respect mutuel. Je me rappelle les débuts difficiles entre Black et tes minous et pourtant tu n'as pas lâché...et cela a payé au centuple.
Sois en certaine, ce n'est qu'une séparation temporaire, ton Black attend dans "la pièce à côté"....pièce ou tu iras le rejoindre un jour. Gros bisous a toi et câlins à Goliath a qui son frère va aussi manquer...comme à nous tous.  ::  ::  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

Bien du courage à toi Sylvie. Merci de lui avoir offert une si belle vie, une nouvelle chance.

Vole belle étoile Black

----------


## Zénitude



----------


## fredon21

::  ::

----------


## breton67

au revoir petit Black, tu auras été si heureux , ce temps là est toujours si court ,trop court 
merci, a vous qui l avez tant aimé , je rejoins Popo pour ce qui est de dire que ce n est qu une séparation temporaire 
courage

----------


## arden56

Bonne route là haut, joli Blacky... et veille sur  les tiens. A  ton tour de veiller sur celle qui t'a tant aimé... et que tu fait  pleurer aujourd'hui.... J'avoue, tu me rends bien triste aujourd'hui, et  mes larmes coulent...

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

22

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Je pensais arriver sur ce post et continuer à y trouver le bonheur

J'y trouve la tristesse ce papy Black s'en étant allé.........Il n'aura pas eu le temps de souffrir mais il a pris le temps d'être très heureux à vos côtés

Courage en ces moments douloureux

Rip petit

----------


## sylvie l'amie des titis

Mon Blacky, ta marraine vient de monter vers les étoiles elle aussi  :: , toi et tes amis, accueillez là en lui faisant une méga fête...
Doux repos MALIN, tes protégés sont tous auprès de toi et nous te disons un immense merci pour tout ce que tu as fait pour eux  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

De tout coeur avec vous

 :: 
 ::

----------


## fredon21

> Mon Blacky, ta marraine vient de monter vers les étoiles elle aussi , toi et tes amis, accueillez là en lui faisant une méga fête...
> Doux repos MALIN, tes protégés sont tous auprès de toi et nous te disons un immense merci pour tout ce que tu as fait pour eux


Malin ( raymonde ) est décèdée  ?

----------


## Vegane7

Hélas oui et bien trop jeune.

----------


## fredon21

> Hélas oui et bien trop jeune.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh  ::  ::  , quelle tristesse  , son décès me touche énormément , elle a tant fait pour la PA !

----------


## GADYNETTE

Je ne connaissais pas cette dame mais je présente à sa famille (et à tous ceux qui la connaissaient) mes plus sincères condoléances.

----------


## MARIEJOLIE92

Ce post se termine bien mal Après Blacky, sa marraine

Condoléances à sa famille, ses proches ::

----------


## breton67

je ne savais pas trop comment faire pour mettre cette mauvaise nouvelle 
une grande dame de la PA s est envolée , beaucoup beaucoup trop jeune , elle a fait un travail dont beaucoup peuvent prendre exemple ; toujours droite "dans ses bottes " les loulous passaient avant tout avant elle même 
au revoir Raymonde ,tant de petits museaux on du te souhaiter la bienvenue lorsque tu as quittée cette terre de souffrances

----------

